# Putin's fishing in Siberia while Illinois celebrates Obama's day



## Stratford57

Here is the real man: athletic and strong physically and mentally. No wonder Russia loves him and week Western "leaders" are afraid of him. 


Siberian vacation: Putin takes short break to spearfish, hike & sunbathe


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Russia is behind their president 100 percent.   That's what makes him so strong as a leader.


----------



## Stratford57

Tipsycatlover said:


> Russia is behind their president 100 percent.   That's what makes him so strong as a leader.


True.

Most Russians support both the internal and foreign policies of the current administration, *according to a poll conducted by US company the Pew Research Center.*

The report says that 87 percent of the Russian public are confident their president is making the right decisions on foreign policy, with just 12 percent believing the opposite to be true.
Russians overwhelmingly back Putin policies – US pollster


----------



## PredFan

I'm pretty sure 0bama couldn't bait a hook.


----------



## Stratford57

PredFan said:


> I'm pretty sure 0bama couldn't bait a hook.



Obama was born to be somebody's puppet. That's why he has been selected to be a president: just perfect for Deep State.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Question for Stratford.  If Putin were the President of the USA what do you think he would be doing about Obama & his agents of corruption headquarters less than 2 miles from WH, the Mainstream media Journalists and their fake news stories and the Mueller investigation given Mueller's history of attempting to frame Julian Assange and WikiLeaks under Obama administration? Any thoughts?


----------



## bodecea

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Question for Stratford.  If Putin were the President of the USA what do you think he would be doing about Obama & his agents of corruption headquarters less than 2 miles from WH, the Mainstream media Journalists and their fake news stories and the Mueller investigation given Mueller's history of attempting to frame Julian Assange and WikiLeaks under Obama administration? Any thoughts?


You mean after he tears up the U.S. Constitution?


----------



## PredFan

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Question for Stratford.  If Putin were the President of the USA what do you think he would be doing about Obama & his agents of corruption headquarters less than 2 miles from WH, the Mainstream media Journalists and their fake news stories and the Mueller investigation given Mueller's history of attempting to frame Julian Assange and WikiLeaks under Obama administration? Any thoughts?



Putin would be a democrat, he has total control of the media just like the democrats almost do, and what Obama and the dems are doing right now is straight out of his playbook. He controls what is taught in schools just like the democrats, he controls entertainment, just like the democrats, and everyone is miserable, just like democrat cities.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stratford57 said:


> Here is the real man: athletic and strong physically and mentally. No wonder Russia loves him and week Western "leaders" are afraid of him.
> 
> 
> Siberian vacation: Putin takes short break to spearfish, hike & sunbathe


VLADS HAVE NADS



Putin is too manly for our sissyboy ruling class to stomach. He frustrates the New Whirled Order's Gayist Agenda.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Stratford57 said:


> Here is the real man: athletic and strong physically and mentally. No wonder Russia loves him and week Western "leaders" are afraid of him.
> 
> 
> Siberian vacation: Putin takes short break to spearfish, hike & sunbathe



He looks like Mr Kruger, George Costanza's boss. God cons have a hard on for this loser Putin. 

At 1:08.


----------



## Stratford57

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Question for Stratford.  If Putin were the President of the USA what do you think he would be doing about Obama & his agents of corruption headquarters less than 2 miles from WH, the Mainstream media Journalists and their fake news stories and the Mueller investigation given Mueller's history of attempting to frame Julian Assange and WikiLeaks under Obama administration? Any thoughts?



I think we all know the answer: he would square the things away. "Investigations" based on alleged stories wouldn't be possible. One thing is missing in US: the country wide Media which tells people the truth about the events inside/outside the country and explains the position of its President. Brainwashing the population, Gay propaganda among children and allowing minorities to dictate to the majority would be impossible.

Also Assange would be justified, Soros would be under REAL investigation and all the illegals would be deported from the country.


----------



## PredFan

Just curious, why do you love Putin so much? It's a little creepy.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stratford57 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is behind their president 100 percent.   That's what makes him so strong as a leader.
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> Most Russians support both the internal and foreign policies of the current administration, *according to a poll conducted by US company the Pew Research Center.*
> 
> The report says that 87 percent of the Russian public are confident their president is making the right decisions on foreign policy, with just 12 percent believing the opposite to be true.
> Russians overwhelmingly back Putin policies – US pollster
Click to expand...

Didn't the Russian composer Rimsky-Korsakoff write a tone poem about a Lesbian called "Sarah Is Odd"?


----------



## Stratford57

PredFan said:


> Just curious, why do you love Putin so much? It's a little creepy.



I like him because he's making Russia great again. I watch him since 2000: all his interviews, new conferences, speeches, etc. The guy doesn't lie: if he says something, he does it. I'm very happy for Russia, unfortunately I'm from Ukraine. But almost half of Ukraine is historical Russia since 988 (before USA even appeared on the map) and Eastern Ukraine has Russian as first language (Ukraine annexed us when exited from the USSR and West has been pretty silent about that!). Millions people in Ukraine would vote Putin for President if they could.

The problem of West is that Western Media doesn't deliver the truth about Russia and Putin but delivers a lot of lies instead.


----------



## Stratford57

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is behind their president 100 percent.   That's what makes him so strong as a leader.
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> Most Russians support both the internal and foreign policies of the current administration, *according to a poll conducted by US company the Pew Research Center.*
> 
> The report says that 87 percent of the Russian public are confident their president is making the right decisions on foreign policy, with just 12 percent believing the opposite to be true.
> Russians overwhelmingly back Putin policies – US pollster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't the Russian composer Rimsky-Korsakoff write a tone poem about a Lesbian called "Sarah Is Odd"?
Click to expand...


Never heard about that (I mean Rimsky-Korsakov is a Russian composer, I'm not too familiar with that lesbian story). But I guess, everything's possible in this world.


----------



## mamooth

Did you know DearLeaderKim shot a score of 25 on his first outing to an 18-hole golf course?

That's what NK state propaganda says. Stratfor's propaganda about Putin sounds very similar.


----------



## mamooth

PredFan said:


> I'm pretty sure 0bama couldn't bait a hook.



And I'm sure you're a master baiter.


----------



## Stratford57

mamooth said:


> Did you know DearLeaderKim shot a score of 25 on his first outing to an 18-hole golf course?
> 
> That's what NK state propaganda says. Stratfor's propaganda about Putin sounds very similar.



Sorry, I'm in your way from spreading Soros propaganda and all kinds of fake news.


----------



## PredFan

mamooth said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure 0bama couldn't bait a hook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sure you're a master baiter.
Click to expand...


They don't have levels of achievement.


----------



## Moonglow

Stratford57 said:


> Here is the real man: athletic and strong physically and mentally. No wonder Russia loves him and week Western "leaders" are afraid of him.
> 
> 
> Siberian vacation: Putin takes short break to spearfish, hike & sunbathe


You do have such a crush on Pootin, when is the magical moment he ask you to marry him?


----------



## Moonglow

Stratford57 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, why do you love Putin so much? It's a little creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like him because he's making Russia great again. I watch him since 2000: all his interviews, new conferences, speeches, etc. The guy doesn't lie: if he says something, he does it. I'm very happy for Russia, unfortunately I'm from Ukraine. But almost half of Ukraine is historical Russia since 988 (before USA even appeared on the map) and Eastern Ukraine has Russian as first language (Ukraine annexed us when exited from the USSR and West has been pretty silent about that!). Millions people in Ukraine would vote Putin for President if they could.
> 
> The problem of West is that Western Media doesn't deliver the truth about Russia and Putin but delivers a lot of lies instead.
Click to expand...

They had maps in 988?


----------



## blastoff

Illinois is in a fiscal death spiral so, yeah, celebrating a noted loser lefty like Barry makes perfect sense to their pols.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stratford57 said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is behind their president 100 percent.   That's what makes him so strong as a leader.
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> Most Russians support both the internal and foreign policies of the current administration, *according to a poll conducted by US company the Pew Research Center.*
> 
> The report says that 87 percent of the Russian public are confident their president is making the right decisions on foreign policy, with just 12 percent believing the opposite to be true.
> Russians overwhelmingly back Putin policies – US pollster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't the Russian composer Rimsky-Korsakoff write a tone poem about a Lesbian called "Sarah Is Odd"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The joke apparently loses something in transl
> 
> Never heard about that (I mean Rimsky-Korsakov is a Russian composer, I'm not too familiar with that lesbian story). But I guess, everything's possible in this world.
Click to expand...

The joke apparently loses something in the translation. 

I've also been told that your boy Tchaikovsky was a big sports fan. He even wrote a piece about a jockstrap called the "Nutcracker Suit," and one about a Super Bowl called "18 to 12 in Overtime."


----------



## Stratford57

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is behind their president 100 percent.   That's what makes him so strong as a leader.
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> Most Russians support both the internal and foreign policies of the current administration, *according to a poll conducted by US company the Pew Research Center.*
> 
> The report says that 87 percent of the Russian public are confident their president is making the right decisions on foreign policy, with just 12 percent believing the opposite to be true.
> Russians overwhelmingly back Putin policies – US pollster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't the Russian composer Rimsky-Korsakoff write a tone poem about a Lesbian called "Sarah Is Odd"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The joke apparently loses something in transl
> 
> Never heard about that (I mean Rimsky-Korsakov is a Russian composer, I'm not too familiar with that lesbian story). But I guess, everything's possible in this world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The joke apparently loses something in the translation.
> 
> I've also been told that your boy Tchaikovsky was a big sports fan. He even wrote a piece about a jockstrap called the "Nutcracker Suit," and one about a Super Bowl called "18 to 12 in Overtime."
Click to expand...


Can you write your joke in Russian? I'm very curious.

I am only familiar with the most famous music by Chaikovsky. Absolutely love his ballets. Especially performed by Bolshoy and Mariininsky (St. Petersburg) troupes. BTW, Russian ballet is the best in the world. A month ago Bolshoy theater ballet (Moscow) had a tour to New York. The tickets were sold out.

(They say Chaikovsky was gay.)


----------



## ESay

Stratford57 said:


> (Ukraine annexed us when exited from the USSR and West has been pretty silent about that!).



It seems the amount of BS in Russian trolls’ heads is endless.


----------



## MindWars

Stratford57 said:


> Here is the real man: athletic and strong physically and mentally. No wonder Russia loves him and week Western "leaders" are afraid of him.
> 
> 
> Siberian vacation: Putin takes short break to spearfish, hike & sunbathe


----------



## Stratford57

ESay said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Ukraine annexed us when exited from the USSR and West has been pretty silent about that!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the amount of BS in Russian trolls’ heads is endless.
Click to expand...


Really? May be you should learn a little bit of real history (not that pseudo-history Ukrainians have been telling you).





Ukraine entered USSR without Eastern parts, Crimea and Galichina and exited USSR in 1991 twice bigger than entered. While being  Ukrainian socialist republic within the USSR , those territories were adjoined to it just because it was convenient  territorially: Lenin adjoined a lot of Russian lands from the East to increase proletariat in Ukrainian republic; Khrushchev adjoined Cromea and Stalin adjoined [Polish] Gallichina  after WW2. When Ukraine decided to become "independent" (ha, ha!) in 1991 it should have returned all Russian and Polish lands to begin with. Also I'd like to remind you that Russia paid all external debts for Ukraine and other republics after USSR collapsed.

Esay, it won't hurt you to learn some real history. Start with an article by CIS-EMO political analyst of an International Monitoring Organization  Stanislav Byshok (a Polish! author):
The truth about Ukraine: Byshok's lecture at Brown University - Fort Russ


----------



## ESay

Stratford57 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Ukraine annexed us when exited from the USSR and West has been pretty silent about that!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the amount of BS in Russian trolls’ heads is endless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? May be you should learn a little bit of real history (not that pseudo-history Ukrainians have been telling you).
> 
> View attachment 142422
> 
> Ukraine entered USSR without Eastern parts, Crimea and Galichina and exited USSR in 1991 twice bigger than entered. While being  Ukrainian socialist republic within the USSR , those territories were adjoined to it just because it was convenient  territorially: Lenin adjoined a lot of Russian lands from the East to increase proletariat in Ukrainian republic; Khrushchev adjoined Cromea and Stalin adjoined [Polish] Gallichina  after WW2. When Ukraine decided to become "independent" (ha, ha!) in 1991 it should have returned all Russian and Polish lands to begin with. Also I'd like to remind you that Russia paid all external debts for Ukraine and other republics after USSR collapsed.
> 
> Esay, it won't hurt you to learn some real history. Start with an article by CIS-EMO political analyst of an International Monitoring Organization  Stanislav Byshok (a Polish! author):
> The truth about Ukraine: Byshok's lecture at Brown University - Fort Russ
Click to expand...

Firstly, your map is BS. Why? Because in 1650-s the Cossack Hetmanate already had these boundaries





Second. You were saying about historical Russian lands since 988. Where these lands are located?


----------



## Lewdog

Putin wasn't fishing, he was just visiting the lake that is full of the dead bodies of all his political opponents.


----------



## Stratford57

ESay said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Ukraine annexed us when exited from the USSR and West has been pretty silent about that!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the amount of BS in Russian trolls’ heads is endless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? May be you should learn a little bit of real history (not that pseudo-history Ukrainians have been telling you).
> 
> View attachment 142422
> 
> Ukraine entered USSR without Eastern parts, Crimea and Galichina and exited USSR in 1991 twice bigger than entered. While being  Ukrainian socialist republic within the USSR , those territories were adjoined to it just because it was convenient  territorially: Lenin adjoined a lot of Russian lands from the East to increase proletariat in Ukrainian republic; Khrushchev adjoined Cromea and Stalin adjoined [Polish] Gallichina  after WW2. When Ukraine decided to become "independent" (ha, ha!) in 1991 it should have returned all Russian and Polish lands to begin with. Also I'd like to remind you that Russia paid all external debts for Ukraine and other republics after USSR collapsed.
> 
> Esay, it won't hurt you to learn some real history. Start with an article by CIS-EMO political analyst of an International Monitoring Organization  Stanislav Byshok (a Polish! author):
> The truth about Ukraine: Byshok's lecture at Brown University - Fort Russ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firstly, your map is BS. Why? Because in 1650-s the Cossack Hetmanate already had these boundaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second. You were saying about historical Russian lands since 988. Where these lands are located?
Click to expand...


Your map is in the Ukrainian language but there was no Ukraine in 988, all those lands were called Kievan Rus and Kiev has always been called "the mother of Russian cities". Only after the Poles conquered some Russian West territories and later Russia conquered them back, the people on those territories became a mixture of Russians and Poles and that’s how Ukraine appeared. The translation of the world Ukraine was “suburbs”, ”Окраина” in the Russian language.

When Ukraine exited the USSR, it was the beginning of total loss of its sovereignty and after the 2014 coup it is under total external control from Washington Deep State. American Jews gave the power to local Jews in Ukraine which resulted in complete destroying of economy, unbelievable brainwashing the population (same people have been brainwashing Ukrainians and American liberals), terrible raise of prices and utilities, freezing salaries and retirement payments, chaos and corruption inside the country and even making Christians kill Christians in Donbass.
UKRAINE: ZIONIST AMERICA'S NEW JEWISH COLONY — by Lasha Darkmoon – Darkmoon

*Ukrainian “independence” makes same sense as an independence of a prostitute*, she’s only dependent on a certain person who gives her money at the moment and independent from those who currently don’t.

However some brainwashed Ukrainians like Esay hate Russia a lot more than wish well to their own miserable country. Sooner or later you’ll learn: if you want  prosperity for your country, it should be with Russia. Only. The other country will only suck it up and throw away or use as a tool *for their own purposes,* not yours. dear Esay. Currently those* purposes are decreasing the population of Ukraine and making it as anti-Russia as possible. *And we both know: official Kiev has been good in both.
----

Western *leaders are content to exploit Ukraine as a buffer against Russia*

_*“In little over a year, living standards in Ukraine have fallen by half, the value of the currency has slumped by more than two-thirds, and inflation has skyrocketed to 43 percent. Yet, even as the economy has collapsed, the government has insisted on economic policies that can only be termed suicidal,”*_

*Kiev is paying $130 for $100 gas because it doesn’t want to admit that it’s Russian gas.* This is proof of the mindset of Ukrainian policymakers.

Twenty five years after the USSR collapsed, Ukraine is worse off than it was under direct rule from Moscow.

Currently, it’s financially beholden to the IMF, which can reduce its economy to rubble with a stroke of a pen *and its leaders are apparently chosen by foreign officials and wealthy lobbyists with no connection to the country. To make matters worse, Kiev has completely burned its bridges with Russia, which hosts the largest Ukrainian diaspora in the world.*
Modern Ukraine is 25 yrs old, but is it actually independent?
*https://www.rt.com/op-edge/357039-ukraine-independence-ussr-maidan/*

Ukraine Is in Danger of Becoming a Failed State

Cohen: Trump should have spoken out against what many see as Ukraine’s troubling glorification of Nazi collaborators. Trump should have broadened the agenda to call out Kiev for its official state policy of honoring controversial figures from World War Two.
Commentary: How Trump can show he’s tough on anti-Semitism

A Fascist Hero in Democratic Kiev

Americans have been carefully shielded from the ugly underbelly of Ukraine’s Maidan uprising in 2014 that overthrew the elected president and installed a U.S.-backed, fiercely anti-Russian regime which has unleashed armed neo-Nazis. But a French documentary has dared to expose this grim reality, as Gilbert Doctorow describes.
A Look at Ukraine's Dark Side

NY Times:
International Monitory Fund and the donor nations, like United States, can’t continue to shovel money into a *corrupt swamp*
Opinion | Ukraine’s Unyielding Corruption

Politician makes claims of vast corruption in Ukraine

CEPS EU: 
almost three years after the Euromaidan revolution, Ukraine’s leadership has fallen woefully short in delivering on its promises to fight against corruption 
https://www.ceps.eu/publications/ukraine’s-unimplemented-anti-corruption-reform

IMF’s mission chief for Ukraine, Ron Van Rooden: It will take Ukraine a generation to come near the Central European economy 
*https://sputniknews.com/europe/201612151048570746-ukraine-generation-central-european-economy/*

Foreign Policy Journal:
Kiev Is Fueling the War in Eastern Ukraine, Too


----------



## ESay

Stratford57 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Ukraine annexed us when exited from the USSR and West has been pretty silent about that!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the amount of BS in Russian trolls’ heads is endless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? May be you should learn a little bit of real history (not that pseudo-history Ukrainians have been telling you).
> 
> View attachment 142422
> 
> Ukraine entered USSR without Eastern parts, Crimea and Galichina and exited USSR in 1991 twice bigger than entered. While being  Ukrainian socialist republic within the USSR , those territories were adjoined to it just because it was convenient  territorially: Lenin adjoined a lot of Russian lands from the East to increase proletariat in Ukrainian republic; Khrushchev adjoined Cromea and Stalin adjoined [Polish] Gallichina  after WW2. When Ukraine decided to become "independent" (ha, ha!) in 1991 it should have returned all Russian and Polish lands to begin with. Also I'd like to remind you that Russia paid all external debts for Ukraine and other republics after USSR collapsed.
> 
> Esay, it won't hurt you to learn some real history. Start with an article by CIS-EMO political analyst of an International Monitoring Organization  Stanislav Byshok (a Polish! author):
> The truth about Ukraine: Byshok's lecture at Brown University - Fort Russ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firstly, your map is BS. Why? Because in 1650-s the Cossack Hetmanate already had these boundaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second. You were saying about historical Russian lands since 988. Where these lands are located?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your map is in the Ukrainian language but there was no Ukraine in 988, all those lands were called Kievan Rus and Kiev has always been called "the mother of Russian cities". Only after the Poles conquered some Russian West territories and later Russia conquered them back, the people on those territories became a mixture of Russians and Poles and that’s how Ukraine appeared. The translation of the world Ukraine was “suburbs”, ”Окраина” in the Russian language.
> 
> When Ukraine exited the USSR, it was the beginning of total loss of its sovereignty and after the 2014 coup it is under total external control from Washington Deep State. American Jews gave the power to local Jews in Ukraine which resulted in complete destroying of economy, unbelievable brainwashing the population (same people have been brainwashing Ukrainians and American liberals), terrible raise of prices and utilities, freezing salaries and retirement payments, chaos and corruption inside the country and even making Christians kill Christians in Donbass.
> UKRAINE: ZIONIST AMERICA'S NEW JEWISH COLONY — by Lasha Darkmoon – Darkmoon
> 
> *Ukrainian “independence” makes same sense as an independence of a prostitute*, she’s only dependent on a certain person who gives her money at the moment and independent from those who currently don’t.
> 
> However some brainwashed Ukrainians like Esay hate Russia a lot more than wish well to their own miserable country. Sooner or later you’ll learn: if you want  prosperity for your country, it should be with Russia. Only. The other country will only suck it up and throw away or use as a tool *for their own purposes,* not yours. dear Esay. Currently those purposes are decreasing the population of Ukraine and making it as anti-Russia as possible.
> ----
> 
> Western *leaders are content to exploit Ukraine as a buffer against Russia*
> 
> _*“In little over a year, living standards in Ukraine have fallen by half, the value of the currency has slumped by more than two-thirds, and inflation has skyrocketed to 43 percent. Yet, even as the economy has collapsed, the government has insisted on economic policies that can only be termed suicidal,”*_
> 
> *Kiev is paying $130 for $100 gas because it doesn’t want to admit that it’s Russian gas.* This is proof of the mindset of Ukrainian policymakers.
> 
> Twenty five years after the USSR collapsed, Ukraine is worse off than it was under direct rule from Moscow.
> 
> Currently, it’s financially beholden to the IMF, which can reduce its economy to rubble with a stroke of a pen *and its leaders are apparently chosen by foreign officials and wealthy lobbyists with no connection to the country. To make matters worse, Kiev has completely burned its bridges with Russia, which hosts the largest Ukrainian diaspora in the world.*
> Modern Ukraine is 25 yrs old, but is it actually independent?
> *https://www.rt.com/op-edge/357039-ukraine-independence-ussr-maidan/*
> 
> Ukraine Is in Danger of Becoming a Failed State
> 
> Cohen: Trump should have spoken out against what many see as Ukraine’s troubling glorification of Nazi collaborators. Trump should have broadened the agenda to call out Kiev for its official state policy of honoring controversial figures from World War Two.
> Commentary: How Trump can show he’s tough on anti-Semitism
> 
> A Fascist Hero in Democratic Kiev
> 
> Americans have been carefully shielded from the ugly underbelly of Ukraine’s Maidan uprising in 2014 that overthrew the elected president and installed a U.S.-backed, fiercely anti-Russian regime which has unleashed armed neo-Nazis. But a French documentary has dared to expose this grim reality, as Gilbert Doctorow describes.
> A Look at Ukraine's Dark Side
> 
> NY Times:
> International Monitory Fund and the donor nations, like United States, can’t continue to shovel money into a *corrupt swamp*
> 
> Opinion | Ukraine’s Unyielding Corruption
> 
> Politician makes claims of vast corruption in Ukraine
> 
> https://www.ceps.eu/publications/ukraine’s-unimplemented-anti-corruption-reform
> 
> IMF’s mission chief for Ukraine, Ron Van Rooden: It will take Ukraine a generation to come near the Central European economy
> *https://sputniknews.com/europe/201612151048570746-ukraine-generation-central-european-economy/*
> 
> Foreign Policy Journal:
> Kiev Is Fueling the War in Eastern Ukraine, Too
> 
> View attachment 142446
Click to expand...

I will surprise you – all those maps in Internet (regardless their language) were created much later than in 988. Ta-daa.


And instead of answering simple questions you again post a ‘sheet’ with links and citations you have posted here numerous times. It became boring long ago. You can’t live in Ukraine because of difficulties and consider Russia as your Motherland? Go there and stop whining.


----------



## Stratford57

ESay said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Ukraine annexed us when exited from the USSR and West has been pretty silent about that!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the amount of BS in Russian trolls’ heads is endless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? May be you should learn a little bit of real history (not that pseudo-history Ukrainians have been telling you).
> 
> View attachment 142422
> 
> Ukraine entered USSR without Eastern parts, Crimea and Galichina and exited USSR in 1991 twice bigger than entered. While being  Ukrainian socialist republic within the USSR , those territories were adjoined to it just because it was convenient  territorially: Lenin adjoined a lot of Russian lands from the East to increase proletariat in Ukrainian republic; Khrushchev adjoined Cromea and Stalin adjoined [Polish] Gallichina  after WW2. When Ukraine decided to become "independent" (ha, ha!) in 1991 it should have returned all Russian and Polish lands to begin with. Also I'd like to remind you that Russia paid all external debts for Ukraine and other republics after USSR collapsed.
> 
> Esay, it won't hurt you to learn some real history. Start with an article by CIS-EMO political analyst of an International Monitoring Organization  Stanislav Byshok (a Polish! author):
> The truth about Ukraine: Byshok's lecture at Brown University - Fort Russ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firstly, your map is BS. Why? Because in 1650-s the Cossack Hetmanate already had these boundaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second. You were saying about historical Russian lands since 988. Where these lands are located?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your map is in the Ukrainian language but there was no Ukraine in 988, all those lands were called Kievan Rus and Kiev has always been called "the mother of Russian cities". Only after the Poles conquered some Russian West territories and later Russia conquered them back, the people on those territories became a mixture of Russians and Poles and that’s how Ukraine appeared. The translation of the world Ukraine was “suburbs”, ”Окраина” in the Russian language.
> 
> When Ukraine exited the USSR, it was the beginning of total loss of its sovereignty and after the 2014 coup it is under total external control from Washington Deep State. American Jews gave the power to local Jews in Ukraine which resulted in complete destroying of economy, unbelievable brainwashing the population (same people have been brainwashing Ukrainians and American liberals), terrible raise of prices and utilities, freezing salaries and retirement payments, chaos and corruption inside the country and even making Christians kill Christians in Donbass.
> UKRAINE: ZIONIST AMERICA'S NEW JEWISH COLONY — by Lasha Darkmoon – Darkmoon
> 
> *Ukrainian “independence” makes same sense as an independence of a prostitute*, she’s only dependent on a certain person who gives her money at the moment and independent from those who currently don’t.
> 
> However some brainwashed Ukrainians like Esay hate Russia a lot more than wish well to their own miserable country. Sooner or later you’ll learn: if you want  prosperity for your country, it should be with Russia. Only. The other country will only suck it up and throw away or use as a tool *for their own purposes,* not yours. dear Esay. Currently those purposes are decreasing the population of Ukraine and making it as anti-Russia as possible.
> ----
> 
> Western *leaders are content to exploit Ukraine as a buffer against Russia*
> 
> _*“In little over a year, living standards in Ukraine have fallen by half, the value of the currency has slumped by more than two-thirds, and inflation has skyrocketed to 43 percent. Yet, even as the economy has collapsed, the government has insisted on economic policies that can only be termed suicidal,”*_
> 
> *Kiev is paying $130 for $100 gas because it doesn’t want to admit that it’s Russian gas.* This is proof of the mindset of Ukrainian policymakers.
> 
> Twenty five years after the USSR collapsed, Ukraine is worse off than it was under direct rule from Moscow.
> 
> Currently, it’s financially beholden to the IMF, which can reduce its economy to rubble with a stroke of a pen *and its leaders are apparently chosen by foreign officials and wealthy lobbyists with no connection to the country. To make matters worse, Kiev has completely burned its bridges with Russia, which hosts the largest Ukrainian diaspora in the world.*
> Modern Ukraine is 25 yrs old, but is it actually independent?
> *https://www.rt.com/op-edge/357039-ukraine-independence-ussr-maidan/*
> 
> Ukraine Is in Danger of Becoming a Failed State
> 
> Cohen: Trump should have spoken out against what many see as Ukraine’s troubling glorification of Nazi collaborators. Trump should have broadened the agenda to call out Kiev for its official state policy of honoring controversial figures from World War Two.
> Commentary: How Trump can show he’s tough on anti-Semitism
> 
> A Fascist Hero in Democratic Kiev
> 
> Americans have been carefully shielded from the ugly underbelly of Ukraine’s Maidan uprising in 2014 that overthrew the elected president and installed a U.S.-backed, fiercely anti-Russian regime which has unleashed armed neo-Nazis. But a French documentary has dared to expose this grim reality, as Gilbert Doctorow describes.
> A Look at Ukraine's Dark Side
> 
> NY Times:
> International Monitory Fund and the donor nations, like United States, can’t continue to shovel money into a *corrupt swamp*
> 
> Opinion | Ukraine’s Unyielding Corruption
> 
> Politician makes claims of vast corruption in Ukraine
> 
> https://www.ceps.eu/publications/ukraine’s-unimplemented-anti-corruption-reform
> 
> IMF’s mission chief for Ukraine, Ron Van Rooden: It will take Ukraine a generation to come near the Central European economy
> *https://sputniknews.com/europe/201612151048570746-ukraine-generation-central-european-economy/*
> 
> Foreign Policy Journal:
> Kiev Is Fueling the War in Eastern Ukraine, Too
> 
> View attachment 142446
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will surprise you – all those maps in Internet (regardless their language) were created much later than in 988. Ta-daa.
> 
> 
> And instead of answering simple questions you again post a ‘sheet’ with links and citations you have posted here numerous times. It became boring long ago. You can’t live in Ukraine because of difficulties and consider Russia as your Motherland? Go there and stop whining.
Click to expand...


Internet is full of fake news, we both know that. Ta-daa.

Eventually we all will go to Russia with all our historical lands. When will it happen? When independent group of EU/USA powerful people comes to Ukraine, sees and condemns the numerous crimes of Ukrainian Junta against the humanity.  Just like EU leaders came to Georgia in 2008 and confirmed that Georgia attacked Ossetia. BTW, you almost can't find anything about that on your reliable Internet in English language.  But the fact remains the fact.

Good luck living in a poorest country in Europe, dear proud Ukrainian Esay. Only the crooks do well in such a country. You must be working for some of them, I can guess. Otherwise you would be poor and miserable and wouldn't have any illusions about the future of a failed state of Ukraine. And it keeps failing, my dear Esay.


----------



## Dale Smith

ESay said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Ukraine annexed us when exited from the USSR and West has been pretty silent about that!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the amount of BS in Russian trolls’ heads is endless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? May be you should learn a little bit of real history (not that pseudo-history Ukrainians have been telling you).
> 
> View attachment 142422
> 
> Ukraine entered USSR without Eastern parts, Crimea and Galichina and exited USSR in 1991 twice bigger than entered. While being  Ukrainian socialist republic within the USSR , those territories were adjoined to it just because it was convenient  territorially: Lenin adjoined a lot of Russian lands from the East to increase proletariat in Ukrainian republic; Khrushchev adjoined Cromea and Stalin adjoined [Polish] Gallichina  after WW2. When Ukraine decided to become "independent" (ha, ha!) in 1991 it should have returned all Russian and Polish lands to begin with. Also I'd like to remind you that Russia paid all external debts for Ukraine and other republics after USSR collapsed.
> 
> Esay, it won't hurt you to learn some real history. Start with an article by CIS-EMO political analyst of an International Monitoring Organization  Stanislav Byshok (a Polish! author):
> The truth about Ukraine: Byshok's lecture at Brown University - Fort Russ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firstly, your map is BS. Why? Because in 1650-s the Cossack Hetmanate already had these boundaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second. You were saying about historical Russian lands since 988. Where these lands are located?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your map is in the Ukrainian language but there was no Ukraine in 988, all those lands were called Kievan Rus and Kiev has always been called "the mother of Russian cities". Only after the Poles conquered some Russian West territories and later Russia conquered them back, the people on those territories became a mixture of Russians and Poles and that’s how Ukraine appeared. The translation of the world Ukraine was “suburbs”, ”Окраина” in the Russian language.
> 
> When Ukraine exited the USSR, it was the beginning of total loss of its sovereignty and after the 2014 coup it is under total external control from Washington Deep State. American Jews gave the power to local Jews in Ukraine which resulted in complete destroying of economy, unbelievable brainwashing the population (same people have been brainwashing Ukrainians and American liberals), terrible raise of prices and utilities, freezing salaries and retirement payments, chaos and corruption inside the country and even making Christians kill Christians in Donbass.
> UKRAINE: ZIONIST AMERICA'S NEW JEWISH COLONY — by Lasha Darkmoon – Darkmoon
> 
> *Ukrainian “independence” makes same sense as an independence of a prostitute*, she’s only dependent on a certain person who gives her money at the moment and independent from those who currently don’t.
> 
> However some brainwashed Ukrainians like Esay hate Russia a lot more than wish well to their own miserable country. Sooner or later you’ll learn: if you want  prosperity for your country, it should be with Russia. Only. The other country will only suck it up and throw away or use as a tool *for their own purposes,* not yours. dear Esay. Currently those purposes are decreasing the population of Ukraine and making it as anti-Russia as possible.
> ----
> 
> Western *leaders are content to exploit Ukraine as a buffer against Russia*
> 
> _*“In little over a year, living standards in Ukraine have fallen by half, the value of the currency has slumped by more than two-thirds, and inflation has skyrocketed to 43 percent. Yet, even as the economy has collapsed, the government has insisted on economic policies that can only be termed suicidal,”*_
> 
> *Kiev is paying $130 for $100 gas because it doesn’t want to admit that it’s Russian gas.* This is proof of the mindset of Ukrainian policymakers.
> 
> Twenty five years after the USSR collapsed, Ukraine is worse off than it was under direct rule from Moscow.
> 
> Currently, it’s financially beholden to the IMF, which can reduce its economy to rubble with a stroke of a pen *and its leaders are apparently chosen by foreign officials and wealthy lobbyists with no connection to the country. To make matters worse, Kiev has completely burned its bridges with Russia, which hosts the largest Ukrainian diaspora in the world.*
> Modern Ukraine is 25 yrs old, but is it actually independent?
> *https://www.rt.com/op-edge/357039-ukraine-independence-ussr-maidan/*
> 
> Ukraine Is in Danger of Becoming a Failed State
> 
> Cohen: Trump should have spoken out against what many see as Ukraine’s troubling glorification of Nazi collaborators. Trump should have broadened the agenda to call out Kiev for its official state policy of honoring controversial figures from World War Two.
> Commentary: How Trump can show he’s tough on anti-Semitism
> 
> A Fascist Hero in Democratic Kiev
> 
> Americans have been carefully shielded from the ugly underbelly of Ukraine’s Maidan uprising in 2014 that overthrew the elected president and installed a U.S.-backed, fiercely anti-Russian regime which has unleashed armed neo-Nazis. But a French documentary has dared to expose this grim reality, as Gilbert Doctorow describes.
> A Look at Ukraine's Dark Side
> 
> NY Times:
> International Monitory Fund and the donor nations, like United States, can’t continue to shovel money into a *corrupt swamp*
> 
> Opinion | Ukraine’s Unyielding Corruption
> 
> Politician makes claims of vast corruption in Ukraine
> 
> https://www.ceps.eu/publications/ukraine’s-unimplemented-anti-corruption-reform
> 
> IMF’s mission chief for Ukraine, Ron Van Rooden: It will take Ukraine a generation to come near the Central European economy
> *https://sputniknews.com/europe/201612151048570746-ukraine-generation-central-european-economy/*
> 
> Foreign Policy Journal:
> Kiev Is Fueling the War in Eastern Ukraine, Too
> 
> View attachment 142446
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will surprise you – all those maps in Internet (regardless their language) were created much later than in 988. Ta-daa.
> 
> 
> And instead of answering simple questions you again post a ‘sheet’ with links and citations you have posted here numerous times. It became boring long ago. You can’t live in Ukraine because of difficulties and consider Russia as your Motherland? Go there and stop whining.
Click to expand...



Esay, Stratford57 is kicking your ass 8 ways to Sunday and she has provided the facts and data to back her contentions up. You have nothing but conjecture to offer.


----------



## ESay

Stratford57 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the amount of BS in Russian trolls’ heads is endless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? May be you should learn a little bit of real history (not that pseudo-history Ukrainians have been telling you).
> 
> View attachment 142422
> 
> Ukraine entered USSR without Eastern parts, Crimea and Galichina and exited USSR in 1991 twice bigger than entered. While being  Ukrainian socialist republic within the USSR , those territories were adjoined to it just because it was convenient  territorially: Lenin adjoined a lot of Russian lands from the East to increase proletariat in Ukrainian republic; Khrushchev adjoined Cromea and Stalin adjoined [Polish] Gallichina  after WW2. When Ukraine decided to become "independent" (ha, ha!) in 1991 it should have returned all Russian and Polish lands to begin with. Also I'd like to remind you that Russia paid all external debts for Ukraine and other republics after USSR collapsed.
> 
> Esay, it won't hurt you to learn some real history. Start with an article by CIS-EMO political analyst of an International Monitoring Organization  Stanislav Byshok (a Polish! author):
> The truth about Ukraine: Byshok's lecture at Brown University - Fort Russ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firstly, your map is BS. Why? Because in 1650-s the Cossack Hetmanate already had these boundaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second. You were saying about historical Russian lands since 988. Where these lands are located?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your map is in the Ukrainian language but there was no Ukraine in 988, all those lands were called Kievan Rus and Kiev has always been called "the mother of Russian cities". Only after the Poles conquered some Russian West territories and later Russia conquered them back, the people on those territories became a mixture of Russians and Poles and that’s how Ukraine appeared. The translation of the world Ukraine was “suburbs”, ”Окраина” in the Russian language.
> 
> When Ukraine exited the USSR, it was the beginning of total loss of its sovereignty and after the 2014 coup it is under total external control from Washington Deep State. American Jews gave the power to local Jews in Ukraine which resulted in complete destroying of economy, unbelievable brainwashing the population (same people have been brainwashing Ukrainians and American liberals), terrible raise of prices and utilities, freezing salaries and retirement payments, chaos and corruption inside the country and even making Christians kill Christians in Donbass.
> UKRAINE: ZIONIST AMERICA'S NEW JEWISH COLONY — by Lasha Darkmoon – Darkmoon
> 
> *Ukrainian “independence” makes same sense as an independence of a prostitute*, she’s only dependent on a certain person who gives her money at the moment and independent from those who currently don’t.
> 
> However some brainwashed Ukrainians like Esay hate Russia a lot more than wish well to their own miserable country. Sooner or later you’ll learn: if you want  prosperity for your country, it should be with Russia. Only. The other country will only suck it up and throw away or use as a tool *for their own purposes,* not yours. dear Esay. Currently those purposes are decreasing the population of Ukraine and making it as anti-Russia as possible.
> ----
> 
> Western *leaders are content to exploit Ukraine as a buffer against Russia*
> 
> _*“In little over a year, living standards in Ukraine have fallen by half, the value of the currency has slumped by more than two-thirds, and inflation has skyrocketed to 43 percent. Yet, even as the economy has collapsed, the government has insisted on economic policies that can only be termed suicidal,”*_
> 
> *Kiev is paying $130 for $100 gas because it doesn’t want to admit that it’s Russian gas.* This is proof of the mindset of Ukrainian policymakers.
> 
> Twenty five years after the USSR collapsed, Ukraine is worse off than it was under direct rule from Moscow.
> 
> Currently, it’s financially beholden to the IMF, which can reduce its economy to rubble with a stroke of a pen *and its leaders are apparently chosen by foreign officials and wealthy lobbyists with no connection to the country. To make matters worse, Kiev has completely burned its bridges with Russia, which hosts the largest Ukrainian diaspora in the world.*
> Modern Ukraine is 25 yrs old, but is it actually independent?
> *https://www.rt.com/op-edge/357039-ukraine-independence-ussr-maidan/*
> 
> Ukraine Is in Danger of Becoming a Failed State
> 
> Cohen: Trump should have spoken out against what many see as Ukraine’s troubling glorification of Nazi collaborators. Trump should have broadened the agenda to call out Kiev for its official state policy of honoring controversial figures from World War Two.
> Commentary: How Trump can show he’s tough on anti-Semitism
> 
> A Fascist Hero in Democratic Kiev
> 
> Americans have been carefully shielded from the ugly underbelly of Ukraine’s Maidan uprising in 2014 that overthrew the elected president and installed a U.S.-backed, fiercely anti-Russian regime which has unleashed armed neo-Nazis. But a French documentary has dared to expose this grim reality, as Gilbert Doctorow describes.
> A Look at Ukraine's Dark Side
> 
> NY Times:
> International Monitory Fund and the donor nations, like United States, can’t continue to shovel money into a *corrupt swamp*
> 
> Opinion | Ukraine’s Unyielding Corruption
> 
> Politician makes claims of vast corruption in Ukraine
> 
> https://www.ceps.eu/publications/ukraine’s-unimplemented-anti-corruption-reform
> 
> IMF’s mission chief for Ukraine, Ron Van Rooden: It will take Ukraine a generation to come near the Central European economy
> *https://sputniknews.com/europe/201612151048570746-ukraine-generation-central-european-economy/*
> 
> Foreign Policy Journal:
> Kiev Is Fueling the War in Eastern Ukraine, Too
> 
> View attachment 142446
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will surprise you – all those maps in Internet (regardless their language) were created much later than in 988. Ta-daa.
> 
> 
> And instead of answering simple questions you again post a ‘sheet’ with links and citations you have posted here numerous times. It became boring long ago. You can’t live in Ukraine because of difficulties and consider Russia as your Motherland? Go there and stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Internet is full of fake news, we both know that. Ta-daa.
> 
> Eventually we all will go to Russia with all our historical lands. When will it happen? When independent group of EU/USA powerful people comes to Ukraine, sees and condemns the numerous crimes of Ukrainian Junta against the humanity.  Just like EU leaders came to Georgia in 2008 and confirmed that Georgia attacked Ossetia. BTW, you almost can't find anything about that on your reliable Internet in English language.  But the fact remains the fact.
> 
> Good luck living in a poorest country in Europe, dear proud Ukrainian Esay. Only the crooks do well in such a country. You must be working for some of them, I can guess. Otherwise you would be poor and miserable and wouldn't have any illusions about the future of a failed state of Ukraine. And it keeps failing, my dear Esay.
Click to expand...

Again historical lands. Where these lands are located?



Stratford57 said:


> When will it happen? When independent group of EU/USA powerful people comes to Ukraine, sees and condemns the numerous crimes of Ukrainian Junta against the humanity. Just like EU leaders came to Georgia in 2008 and confirmed that Georgia attacked Ossetia. BTW, you almost can't find anything about that on your reliable Internet in English language. But the fact remains the fact.


More than 3 years have passed since then and you still have such stuff in your head? Unbelievable. At least you don’t hope that Russia will help you. It is progress.


----------



## Dale Smith

ESay said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? May be you should learn a little bit of real history (not that pseudo-history Ukrainians have been telling you).
> 
> View attachment 142422
> 
> Ukraine entered USSR without Eastern parts, Crimea and Galichina and exited USSR in 1991 twice bigger than entered. While being  Ukrainian socialist republic within the USSR , those territories were adjoined to it just because it was convenient  territorially: Lenin adjoined a lot of Russian lands from the East to increase proletariat in Ukrainian republic; Khrushchev adjoined Cromea and Stalin adjoined [Polish] Gallichina  after WW2. When Ukraine decided to become "independent" (ha, ha!) in 1991 it should have returned all Russian and Polish lands to begin with. Also I'd like to remind you that Russia paid all external debts for Ukraine and other republics after USSR collapsed.
> 
> Esay, it won't hurt you to learn some real history. Start with an article by CIS-EMO political analyst of an International Monitoring Organization  Stanislav Byshok (a Polish! author):
> The truth about Ukraine: Byshok's lecture at Brown University - Fort Russ
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, your map is BS. Why? Because in 1650-s the Cossack Hetmanate already had these boundaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second. You were saying about historical Russian lands since 988. Where these lands are located?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your map is in the Ukrainian language but there was no Ukraine in 988, all those lands were called Kievan Rus and Kiev has always been called "the mother of Russian cities". Only after the Poles conquered some Russian West territories and later Russia conquered them back, the people on those territories became a mixture of Russians and Poles and that’s how Ukraine appeared. The translation of the world Ukraine was “suburbs”, ”Окраина” in the Russian language.
> 
> When Ukraine exited the USSR, it was the beginning of total loss of its sovereignty and after the 2014 coup it is under total external control from Washington Deep State. American Jews gave the power to local Jews in Ukraine which resulted in complete destroying of economy, unbelievable brainwashing the population (same people have been brainwashing Ukrainians and American liberals), terrible raise of prices and utilities, freezing salaries and retirement payments, chaos and corruption inside the country and even making Christians kill Christians in Donbass.
> UKRAINE: ZIONIST AMERICA'S NEW JEWISH COLONY — by Lasha Darkmoon – Darkmoon
> 
> *Ukrainian “independence” makes same sense as an independence of a prostitute*, she’s only dependent on a certain person who gives her money at the moment and independent from those who currently don’t.
> 
> However some brainwashed Ukrainians like Esay hate Russia a lot more than wish well to their own miserable country. Sooner or later you’ll learn: if you want  prosperity for your country, it should be with Russia. Only. The other country will only suck it up and throw away or use as a tool *for their own purposes,* not yours. dear Esay. Currently those purposes are decreasing the population of Ukraine and making it as anti-Russia as possible.
> ----
> 
> Western *leaders are content to exploit Ukraine as a buffer against Russia*
> 
> _*“In little over a year, living standards in Ukraine have fallen by half, the value of the currency has slumped by more than two-thirds, and inflation has skyrocketed to 43 percent. Yet, even as the economy has collapsed, the government has insisted on economic policies that can only be termed suicidal,”*_
> 
> *Kiev is paying $130 for $100 gas because it doesn’t want to admit that it’s Russian gas.* This is proof of the mindset of Ukrainian policymakers.
> 
> Twenty five years after the USSR collapsed, Ukraine is worse off than it was under direct rule from Moscow.
> 
> Currently, it’s financially beholden to the IMF, which can reduce its economy to rubble with a stroke of a pen *and its leaders are apparently chosen by foreign officials and wealthy lobbyists with no connection to the country. To make matters worse, Kiev has completely burned its bridges with Russia, which hosts the largest Ukrainian diaspora in the world.*
> Modern Ukraine is 25 yrs old, but is it actually independent?
> *https://www.rt.com/op-edge/357039-ukraine-independence-ussr-maidan/*
> 
> Ukraine Is in Danger of Becoming a Failed State
> 
> Cohen: Trump should have spoken out against what many see as Ukraine’s troubling glorification of Nazi collaborators. Trump should have broadened the agenda to call out Kiev for its official state policy of honoring controversial figures from World War Two.
> Commentary: How Trump can show he’s tough on anti-Semitism
> 
> A Fascist Hero in Democratic Kiev
> 
> Americans have been carefully shielded from the ugly underbelly of Ukraine’s Maidan uprising in 2014 that overthrew the elected president and installed a U.S.-backed, fiercely anti-Russian regime which has unleashed armed neo-Nazis. But a French documentary has dared to expose this grim reality, as Gilbert Doctorow describes.
> A Look at Ukraine's Dark Side
> 
> NY Times:
> International Monitory Fund and the donor nations, like United States, can’t continue to shovel money into a *corrupt swamp*
> 
> Opinion | Ukraine’s Unyielding Corruption
> 
> Politician makes claims of vast corruption in Ukraine
> 
> https://www.ceps.eu/publications/ukraine’s-unimplemented-anti-corruption-reform
> 
> IMF’s mission chief for Ukraine, Ron Van Rooden: It will take Ukraine a generation to come near the Central European economy
> *https://sputniknews.com/europe/201612151048570746-ukraine-generation-central-european-economy/*
> 
> Foreign Policy Journal:
> Kiev Is Fueling the War in Eastern Ukraine, Too
> 
> View attachment 142446
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will surprise you – all those maps in Internet (regardless their language) were created much later than in 988. Ta-daa.
> 
> 
> And instead of answering simple questions you again post a ‘sheet’ with links and citations you have posted here numerous times. It became boring long ago. You can’t live in Ukraine because of difficulties and consider Russia as your Motherland? Go there and stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Internet is full of fake news, we both know that. Ta-daa.
> 
> Eventually we all will go to Russia with all our historical lands. When will it happen? When independent group of EU/USA powerful people comes to Ukraine, sees and condemns the numerous crimes of Ukrainian Junta against the humanity.  Just like EU leaders came to Georgia in 2008 and confirmed that Georgia attacked Ossetia. BTW, you almost can't find anything about that on your reliable Internet in English language.  But the fact remains the fact.
> 
> Good luck living in a poorest country in Europe, dear proud Ukrainian Esay. Only the crooks do well in such a country. You must be working for some of them, I can guess. Otherwise you would be poor and miserable and wouldn't have any illusions about the future of a failed state of Ukraine. And it keeps failing, my dear Esay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again historical lands. Where these lands are located?
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will it happen? When independent group of EU/USA powerful people comes to Ukraine, sees and condemns the numerous crimes of Ukrainian Junta against the humanity. Just like EU leaders came to Georgia in 2008 and confirmed that Georgia attacked Ossetia. BTW, you almost can't find anything about that on your reliable Internet in English language. But the fact remains the fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than 3 years have passed since then and you still have such stuff in your head? Unbelievable. At least you don’t hope that Russia will help you. It is progress.
Click to expand...



So, are you under the impression that the E.U "liberated" the Ukraine in that illegal coup in 2014???


----------



## ESay

Dale Smith said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the amount of BS in Russian trolls’ heads is endless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? May be you should learn a little bit of real history (not that pseudo-history Ukrainians have been telling you).
> 
> View attachment 142422
> 
> Ukraine entered USSR without Eastern parts, Crimea and Galichina and exited USSR in 1991 twice bigger than entered. While being  Ukrainian socialist republic within the USSR , those territories were adjoined to it just because it was convenient  territorially: Lenin adjoined a lot of Russian lands from the East to increase proletariat in Ukrainian republic; Khrushchev adjoined Cromea and Stalin adjoined [Polish] Gallichina  after WW2. When Ukraine decided to become "independent" (ha, ha!) in 1991 it should have returned all Russian and Polish lands to begin with. Also I'd like to remind you that Russia paid all external debts for Ukraine and other republics after USSR collapsed.
> 
> Esay, it won't hurt you to learn some real history. Start with an article by CIS-EMO political analyst of an International Monitoring Organization  Stanislav Byshok (a Polish! author):
> The truth about Ukraine: Byshok's lecture at Brown University - Fort Russ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firstly, your map is BS. Why? Because in 1650-s the Cossack Hetmanate already had these boundaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second. You were saying about historical Russian lands since 988. Where these lands are located?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your map is in the Ukrainian language but there was no Ukraine in 988, all those lands were called Kievan Rus and Kiev has always been called "the mother of Russian cities". Only after the Poles conquered some Russian West territories and later Russia conquered them back, the people on those territories became a mixture of Russians and Poles and that’s how Ukraine appeared. The translation of the world Ukraine was “suburbs”, ”Окраина” in the Russian language.
> 
> When Ukraine exited the USSR, it was the beginning of total loss of its sovereignty and after the 2014 coup it is under total external control from Washington Deep State. American Jews gave the power to local Jews in Ukraine which resulted in complete destroying of economy, unbelievable brainwashing the population (same people have been brainwashing Ukrainians and American liberals), terrible raise of prices and utilities, freezing salaries and retirement payments, chaos and corruption inside the country and even making Christians kill Christians in Donbass.
> UKRAINE: ZIONIST AMERICA'S NEW JEWISH COLONY — by Lasha Darkmoon – Darkmoon
> 
> *Ukrainian “independence” makes same sense as an independence of a prostitute*, she’s only dependent on a certain person who gives her money at the moment and independent from those who currently don’t.
> 
> However some brainwashed Ukrainians like Esay hate Russia a lot more than wish well to their own miserable country. Sooner or later you’ll learn: if you want  prosperity for your country, it should be with Russia. Only. The other country will only suck it up and throw away or use as a tool *for their own purposes,* not yours. dear Esay. Currently those purposes are decreasing the population of Ukraine and making it as anti-Russia as possible.
> ----
> 
> Western *leaders are content to exploit Ukraine as a buffer against Russia*
> 
> _*“In little over a year, living standards in Ukraine have fallen by half, the value of the currency has slumped by more than two-thirds, and inflation has skyrocketed to 43 percent. Yet, even as the economy has collapsed, the government has insisted on economic policies that can only be termed suicidal,”*_
> 
> *Kiev is paying $130 for $100 gas because it doesn’t want to admit that it’s Russian gas.* This is proof of the mindset of Ukrainian policymakers.
> 
> Twenty five years after the USSR collapsed, Ukraine is worse off than it was under direct rule from Moscow.
> 
> Currently, it’s financially beholden to the IMF, which can reduce its economy to rubble with a stroke of a pen *and its leaders are apparently chosen by foreign officials and wealthy lobbyists with no connection to the country. To make matters worse, Kiev has completely burned its bridges with Russia, which hosts the largest Ukrainian diaspora in the world.*
> Modern Ukraine is 25 yrs old, but is it actually independent?
> *https://www.rt.com/op-edge/357039-ukraine-independence-ussr-maidan/*
> 
> Ukraine Is in Danger of Becoming a Failed State
> 
> Cohen: Trump should have spoken out against what many see as Ukraine’s troubling glorification of Nazi collaborators. Trump should have broadened the agenda to call out Kiev for its official state policy of honoring controversial figures from World War Two.
> Commentary: How Trump can show he’s tough on anti-Semitism
> 
> A Fascist Hero in Democratic Kiev
> 
> Americans have been carefully shielded from the ugly underbelly of Ukraine’s Maidan uprising in 2014 that overthrew the elected president and installed a U.S.-backed, fiercely anti-Russian regime which has unleashed armed neo-Nazis. But a French documentary has dared to expose this grim reality, as Gilbert Doctorow describes.
> A Look at Ukraine's Dark Side
> 
> NY Times:
> International Monitory Fund and the donor nations, like United States, can’t continue to shovel money into a *corrupt swamp*
> 
> Opinion | Ukraine’s Unyielding Corruption
> 
> Politician makes claims of vast corruption in Ukraine
> 
> https://www.ceps.eu/publications/ukraine’s-unimplemented-anti-corruption-reform
> 
> IMF’s mission chief for Ukraine, Ron Van Rooden: It will take Ukraine a generation to come near the Central European economy
> *https://sputniknews.com/europe/201612151048570746-ukraine-generation-central-european-economy/*
> 
> Foreign Policy Journal:
> Kiev Is Fueling the War in Eastern Ukraine, Too
> 
> View attachment 142446
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will surprise you – all those maps in Internet (regardless their language) were created much later than in 988. Ta-daa.
> 
> 
> And instead of answering simple questions you again post a ‘sheet’ with links and citations you have posted here numerous times. It became boring long ago. You can’t live in Ukraine because of difficulties and consider Russia as your Motherland? Go there and stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Esay, Stratford57 is kicking your ass 8 ways to Sunday and she has provided the facts and data to back her contentions up. You have nothing but conjecture to offer.
Click to expand...

Facts and data? I wonder her fake map can be considered as fact?


----------



## ESay

Dale Smith said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, your map is BS. Why? Because in 1650-s the Cossack Hetmanate already had these boundaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second. You were saying about historical Russian lands since 988. Where these lands are located?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your map is in the Ukrainian language but there was no Ukraine in 988, all those lands were called Kievan Rus and Kiev has always been called "the mother of Russian cities". Only after the Poles conquered some Russian West territories and later Russia conquered them back, the people on those territories became a mixture of Russians and Poles and that’s how Ukraine appeared. The translation of the world Ukraine was “suburbs”, ”Окраина” in the Russian language.
> 
> When Ukraine exited the USSR, it was the beginning of total loss of its sovereignty and after the 2014 coup it is under total external control from Washington Deep State. American Jews gave the power to local Jews in Ukraine which resulted in complete destroying of economy, unbelievable brainwashing the population (same people have been brainwashing Ukrainians and American liberals), terrible raise of prices and utilities, freezing salaries and retirement payments, chaos and corruption inside the country and even making Christians kill Christians in Donbass.
> UKRAINE: ZIONIST AMERICA'S NEW JEWISH COLONY — by Lasha Darkmoon – Darkmoon
> 
> *Ukrainian “independence” makes same sense as an independence of a prostitute*, she’s only dependent on a certain person who gives her money at the moment and independent from those who currently don’t.
> 
> However some brainwashed Ukrainians like Esay hate Russia a lot more than wish well to their own miserable country. Sooner or later you’ll learn: if you want  prosperity for your country, it should be with Russia. Only. The other country will only suck it up and throw away or use as a tool *for their own purposes,* not yours. dear Esay. Currently those purposes are decreasing the population of Ukraine and making it as anti-Russia as possible.
> ----
> 
> Western *leaders are content to exploit Ukraine as a buffer against Russia*
> 
> _*“In little over a year, living standards in Ukraine have fallen by half, the value of the currency has slumped by more than two-thirds, and inflation has skyrocketed to 43 percent. Yet, even as the economy has collapsed, the government has insisted on economic policies that can only be termed suicidal,”*_
> 
> *Kiev is paying $130 for $100 gas because it doesn’t want to admit that it’s Russian gas.* This is proof of the mindset of Ukrainian policymakers.
> 
> Twenty five years after the USSR collapsed, Ukraine is worse off than it was under direct rule from Moscow.
> 
> Currently, it’s financially beholden to the IMF, which can reduce its economy to rubble with a stroke of a pen *and its leaders are apparently chosen by foreign officials and wealthy lobbyists with no connection to the country. To make matters worse, Kiev has completely burned its bridges with Russia, which hosts the largest Ukrainian diaspora in the world.*
> Modern Ukraine is 25 yrs old, but is it actually independent?
> *https://www.rt.com/op-edge/357039-ukraine-independence-ussr-maidan/*
> 
> Ukraine Is in Danger of Becoming a Failed State
> 
> Cohen: Trump should have spoken out against what many see as Ukraine’s troubling glorification of Nazi collaborators. Trump should have broadened the agenda to call out Kiev for its official state policy of honoring controversial figures from World War Two.
> Commentary: How Trump can show he’s tough on anti-Semitism
> 
> A Fascist Hero in Democratic Kiev
> 
> Americans have been carefully shielded from the ugly underbelly of Ukraine’s Maidan uprising in 2014 that overthrew the elected president and installed a U.S.-backed, fiercely anti-Russian regime which has unleashed armed neo-Nazis. But a French documentary has dared to expose this grim reality, as Gilbert Doctorow describes.
> A Look at Ukraine's Dark Side
> 
> NY Times:
> International Monitory Fund and the donor nations, like United States, can’t continue to shovel money into a *corrupt swamp*
> 
> Opinion | Ukraine’s Unyielding Corruption
> 
> Politician makes claims of vast corruption in Ukraine
> 
> https://www.ceps.eu/publications/ukraine’s-unimplemented-anti-corruption-reform
> 
> IMF’s mission chief for Ukraine, Ron Van Rooden: It will take Ukraine a generation to come near the Central European economy
> *https://sputniknews.com/europe/201612151048570746-ukraine-generation-central-european-economy/*
> 
> Foreign Policy Journal:
> Kiev Is Fueling the War in Eastern Ukraine, Too
> 
> View attachment 142446
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will surprise you – all those maps in Internet (regardless their language) were created much later than in 988. Ta-daa.
> 
> 
> And instead of answering simple questions you again post a ‘sheet’ with links and citations you have posted here numerous times. It became boring long ago. You can’t live in Ukraine because of difficulties and consider Russia as your Motherland? Go there and stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Internet is full of fake news, we both know that. Ta-daa.
> 
> Eventually we all will go to Russia with all our historical lands. When will it happen? When independent group of EU/USA powerful people comes to Ukraine, sees and condemns the numerous crimes of Ukrainian Junta against the humanity.  Just like EU leaders came to Georgia in 2008 and confirmed that Georgia attacked Ossetia. BTW, you almost can't find anything about that on your reliable Internet in English language.  But the fact remains the fact.
> 
> Good luck living in a poorest country in Europe, dear proud Ukrainian Esay. Only the crooks do well in such a country. You must be working for some of them, I can guess. Otherwise you would be poor and miserable and wouldn't have any illusions about the future of a failed state of Ukraine. And it keeps failing, my dear Esay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again historical lands. Where these lands are located?
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will it happen? When independent group of EU/USA powerful people comes to Ukraine, sees and condemns the numerous crimes of Ukrainian Junta against the humanity. Just like EU leaders came to Georgia in 2008 and confirmed that Georgia attacked Ossetia. BTW, you almost can't find anything about that on your reliable Internet in English language. But the fact remains the fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than 3 years have passed since then and you still have such stuff in your head? Unbelievable. At least you don’t hope that Russia will help you. It is progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you under the impression that the E.U "liberated" the Ukraine in that illegal coup in 2014???
Click to expand...

Dude, to understand why it happened you should look not on 2014 year, but on much earlier times. Have you ever heard about South-Western Rus and North-Eastern Rus? And what was the difference between them?


----------



## Stratford57

ESay said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? May be you should learn a little bit of real history (not that pseudo-history Ukrainians have been telling you).
> 
> View attachment 142422
> 
> Ukraine entered USSR without Eastern parts, Crimea and Galichina and exited USSR in 1991 twice bigger than entered. While being  Ukrainian socialist republic within the USSR , those territories were adjoined to it just because it was convenient  territorially: Lenin adjoined a lot of Russian lands from the East to increase proletariat in Ukrainian republic; Khrushchev adjoined Cromea and Stalin adjoined [Polish] Gallichina  after WW2. When Ukraine decided to become "independent" (ha, ha!) in 1991 it should have returned all Russian and Polish lands to begin with. Also I'd like to remind you that Russia paid all external debts for Ukraine and other republics after USSR collapsed.
> 
> Esay, it won't hurt you to learn some real history. Start with an article by CIS-EMO political analyst of an International Monitoring Organization  Stanislav Byshok (a Polish! author):
> The truth about Ukraine: Byshok's lecture at Brown University - Fort Russ
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, your map is BS. Why? Because in 1650-s the Cossack Hetmanate already had these boundaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second. You were saying about historical Russian lands since 988. Where these lands are located?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your map is in the Ukrainian language but there was no Ukraine in 988, all those lands were called Kievan Rus and Kiev has always been called "the mother of Russian cities". Only after the Poles conquered some Russian West territories and later Russia conquered them back, the people on those territories became a mixture of Russians and Poles and that’s how Ukraine appeared. The translation of the world Ukraine was “suburbs”, ”Окраина” in the Russian language.
> 
> When Ukraine exited the USSR, it was the beginning of total loss of its sovereignty and after the 2014 coup it is under total external control from Washington Deep State. American Jews gave the power to local Jews in Ukraine which resulted in complete destroying of economy, unbelievable brainwashing the population (same people have been brainwashing Ukrainians and American liberals), terrible raise of prices and utilities, freezing salaries and retirement payments, chaos and corruption inside the country and even making Christians kill Christians in Donbass.
> UKRAINE: ZIONIST AMERICA'S NEW JEWISH COLONY — by Lasha Darkmoon – Darkmoon
> 
> *Ukrainian “independence” makes same sense as an independence of a prostitute*, she’s only dependent on a certain person who gives her money at the moment and independent from those who currently don’t.
> 
> However some brainwashed Ukrainians like Esay hate Russia a lot more than wish well to their own miserable country. Sooner or later you’ll learn: if you want  prosperity for your country, it should be with Russia. Only. The other country will only suck it up and throw away or use as a tool *for their own purposes,* not yours. dear Esay. Currently those purposes are decreasing the population of Ukraine and making it as anti-Russia as possible.
> ----
> 
> Western *leaders are content to exploit Ukraine as a buffer against Russia*
> 
> _*“In little over a year, living standards in Ukraine have fallen by half, the value of the currency has slumped by more than two-thirds, and inflation has skyrocketed to 43 percent. Yet, even as the economy has collapsed, the government has insisted on economic policies that can only be termed suicidal,”*_
> 
> *Kiev is paying $130 for $100 gas because it doesn’t want to admit that it’s Russian gas.* This is proof of the mindset of Ukrainian policymakers.
> 
> Twenty five years after the USSR collapsed, Ukraine is worse off than it was under direct rule from Moscow.
> 
> Currently, it’s financially beholden to the IMF, which can reduce its economy to rubble with a stroke of a pen *and its leaders are apparently chosen by foreign officials and wealthy lobbyists with no connection to the country. To make matters worse, Kiev has completely burned its bridges with Russia, which hosts the largest Ukrainian diaspora in the world.*
> Modern Ukraine is 25 yrs old, but is it actually independent?
> *https://www.rt.com/op-edge/357039-ukraine-independence-ussr-maidan/*
> 
> Ukraine Is in Danger of Becoming a Failed State
> 
> Cohen: Trump should have spoken out against what many see as Ukraine’s troubling glorification of Nazi collaborators. Trump should have broadened the agenda to call out Kiev for its official state policy of honoring controversial figures from World War Two.
> Commentary: How Trump can show he’s tough on anti-Semitism
> 
> A Fascist Hero in Democratic Kiev
> 
> Americans have been carefully shielded from the ugly underbelly of Ukraine’s Maidan uprising in 2014 that overthrew the elected president and installed a U.S.-backed, fiercely anti-Russian regime which has unleashed armed neo-Nazis. But a French documentary has dared to expose this grim reality, as Gilbert Doctorow describes.
> A Look at Ukraine's Dark Side
> 
> NY Times:
> International Monitory Fund and the donor nations, like United States, can’t continue to shovel money into a *corrupt swamp*
> 
> Opinion | Ukraine’s Unyielding Corruption
> 
> Politician makes claims of vast corruption in Ukraine
> 
> https://www.ceps.eu/publications/ukraine’s-unimplemented-anti-corruption-reform
> 
> IMF’s mission chief for Ukraine, Ron Van Rooden: It will take Ukraine a generation to come near the Central European economy
> *https://sputniknews.com/europe/201612151048570746-ukraine-generation-central-european-economy/*
> 
> Foreign Policy Journal:
> Kiev Is Fueling the War in Eastern Ukraine, Too
> 
> View attachment 142446
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will surprise you – all those maps in Internet (regardless their language) were created much later than in 988. Ta-daa.
> 
> 
> And instead of answering simple questions you again post a ‘sheet’ with links and citations you have posted here numerous times. It became boring long ago. You can’t live in Ukraine because of difficulties and consider Russia as your Motherland? Go there and stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Internet is full of fake news, we both know that. Ta-daa.
> 
> Eventually we all will go to Russia with all our historical lands. When will it happen? When independent group of EU/USA powerful people comes to Ukraine, sees and condemns the numerous crimes of Ukrainian Junta against the humanity.  Just like EU leaders came to Georgia in 2008 and confirmed that Georgia attacked Ossetia. BTW, you almost can't find anything about that on your reliable Internet in English language.  But the fact remains the fact.
> 
> Good luck living in a poorest country in Europe, dear proud Ukrainian Esay. Only the crooks do well in such a country. You must be working for some of them, I can guess. Otherwise you would be poor and miserable and wouldn't have any illusions about the future of a failed state of Ukraine. And it keeps failing, my dear Esay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again historical lands. Where these lands are located?
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will it happen? When independent group of EU/USA powerful people comes to Ukraine, sees and condemns the numerous crimes of Ukrainian Junta against the humanity. Just like EU leaders came to Georgia in 2008 and confirmed that Georgia attacked Ossetia. BTW, you almost can't find anything about that on your reliable Internet in English language. But the fact remains the fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than 3 years have passed since then and you still have such stuff in your head? Unbelievable. At least you don’t hope that Russia will help you. It is progress.
Click to expand...


Whatever, brainwashed Ukrainian. May be eventually you'll get your brain back from Soros and his Deep State  buddies.


----------



## ESay

Stratford57 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, your map is BS. Why? Because in 1650-s the Cossack Hetmanate already had these boundaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second. You were saying about historical Russian lands since 988. Where these lands are located?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your map is in the Ukrainian language but there was no Ukraine in 988, all those lands were called Kievan Rus and Kiev has always been called "the mother of Russian cities". Only after the Poles conquered some Russian West territories and later Russia conquered them back, the people on those territories became a mixture of Russians and Poles and that’s how Ukraine appeared. The translation of the world Ukraine was “suburbs”, ”Окраина” in the Russian language.
> 
> When Ukraine exited the USSR, it was the beginning of total loss of its sovereignty and after the 2014 coup it is under total external control from Washington Deep State. American Jews gave the power to local Jews in Ukraine which resulted in complete destroying of economy, unbelievable brainwashing the population (same people have been brainwashing Ukrainians and American liberals), terrible raise of prices and utilities, freezing salaries and retirement payments, chaos and corruption inside the country and even making Christians kill Christians in Donbass.
> UKRAINE: ZIONIST AMERICA'S NEW JEWISH COLONY — by Lasha Darkmoon – Darkmoon
> 
> *Ukrainian “independence” makes same sense as an independence of a prostitute*, she’s only dependent on a certain person who gives her money at the moment and independent from those who currently don’t.
> 
> However some brainwashed Ukrainians like Esay hate Russia a lot more than wish well to their own miserable country. Sooner or later you’ll learn: if you want  prosperity for your country, it should be with Russia. Only. The other country will only suck it up and throw away or use as a tool *for their own purposes,* not yours. dear Esay. Currently those purposes are decreasing the population of Ukraine and making it as anti-Russia as possible.
> ----
> 
> Western *leaders are content to exploit Ukraine as a buffer against Russia*
> 
> _*“In little over a year, living standards in Ukraine have fallen by half, the value of the currency has slumped by more than two-thirds, and inflation has skyrocketed to 43 percent. Yet, even as the economy has collapsed, the government has insisted on economic policies that can only be termed suicidal,”*_
> 
> *Kiev is paying $130 for $100 gas because it doesn’t want to admit that it’s Russian gas.* This is proof of the mindset of Ukrainian policymakers.
> 
> Twenty five years after the USSR collapsed, Ukraine is worse off than it was under direct rule from Moscow.
> 
> Currently, it’s financially beholden to the IMF, which can reduce its economy to rubble with a stroke of a pen *and its leaders are apparently chosen by foreign officials and wealthy lobbyists with no connection to the country. To make matters worse, Kiev has completely burned its bridges with Russia, which hosts the largest Ukrainian diaspora in the world.*
> Modern Ukraine is 25 yrs old, but is it actually independent?
> *https://www.rt.com/op-edge/357039-ukraine-independence-ussr-maidan/*
> 
> Ukraine Is in Danger of Becoming a Failed State
> 
> Cohen: Trump should have spoken out against what many see as Ukraine’s troubling glorification of Nazi collaborators. Trump should have broadened the agenda to call out Kiev for its official state policy of honoring controversial figures from World War Two.
> Commentary: How Trump can show he’s tough on anti-Semitism
> 
> A Fascist Hero in Democratic Kiev
> 
> Americans have been carefully shielded from the ugly underbelly of Ukraine’s Maidan uprising in 2014 that overthrew the elected president and installed a U.S.-backed, fiercely anti-Russian regime which has unleashed armed neo-Nazis. But a French documentary has dared to expose this grim reality, as Gilbert Doctorow describes.
> A Look at Ukraine's Dark Side
> 
> NY Times:
> International Monitory Fund and the donor nations, like United States, can’t continue to shovel money into a *corrupt swamp*
> 
> Opinion | Ukraine’s Unyielding Corruption
> 
> Politician makes claims of vast corruption in Ukraine
> 
> https://www.ceps.eu/publications/ukraine’s-unimplemented-anti-corruption-reform
> 
> IMF’s mission chief for Ukraine, Ron Van Rooden: It will take Ukraine a generation to come near the Central European economy
> *https://sputniknews.com/europe/201612151048570746-ukraine-generation-central-european-economy/*
> 
> Foreign Policy Journal:
> Kiev Is Fueling the War in Eastern Ukraine, Too
> 
> View attachment 142446
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will surprise you – all those maps in Internet (regardless their language) were created much later than in 988. Ta-daa.
> 
> 
> And instead of answering simple questions you again post a ‘sheet’ with links and citations you have posted here numerous times. It became boring long ago. You can’t live in Ukraine because of difficulties and consider Russia as your Motherland? Go there and stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Internet is full of fake news, we both know that. Ta-daa.
> 
> Eventually we all will go to Russia with all our historical lands. When will it happen? When independent group of EU/USA powerful people comes to Ukraine, sees and condemns the numerous crimes of Ukrainian Junta against the humanity.  Just like EU leaders came to Georgia in 2008 and confirmed that Georgia attacked Ossetia. BTW, you almost can't find anything about that on your reliable Internet in English language.  But the fact remains the fact.
> 
> Good luck living in a poorest country in Europe, dear proud Ukrainian Esay. Only the crooks do well in such a country. You must be working for some of them, I can guess. Otherwise you would be poor and miserable and wouldn't have any illusions about the future of a failed state of Ukraine. And it keeps failing, my dear Esay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again historical lands. Where these lands are located?
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will it happen? When independent group of EU/USA powerful people comes to Ukraine, sees and condemns the numerous crimes of Ukrainian Junta against the humanity. Just like EU leaders came to Georgia in 2008 and confirmed that Georgia attacked Ossetia. BTW, you almost can't find anything about that on your reliable Internet in English language. But the fact remains the fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than 3 years have passed since then and you still have such stuff in your head? Unbelievable. At least you don’t hope that Russia will help you. It is progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, brainwashed Ukrainian. May be eventually you'll get your brain back from Soros and his Deep State  buddies.
Click to expand...

I see. Hey, Dale Smith, after my question about ‘historical lands’ I got this answer. I think I can also consider this as fact and data. Don’t forget to rate her post ‘Winner’ btw.


----------



## Stratford57

ESay said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your map is in the Ukrainian language but there was no Ukraine in 988, all those lands were called Kievan Rus and Kiev has always been called "the mother of Russian cities". Only after the Poles conquered some Russian West territories and later Russia conquered them back, the people on those territories became a mixture of Russians and Poles and that’s how Ukraine appeared. The translation of the world Ukraine was “suburbs”, ”Окраина” in the Russian language.
> 
> When Ukraine exited the USSR, it was the beginning of total loss of its sovereignty and after the 2014 coup it is under total external control from Washington Deep State. American Jews gave the power to local Jews in Ukraine which resulted in complete destroying of economy, unbelievable brainwashing the population (same people have been brainwashing Ukrainians and American liberals), terrible raise of prices and utilities, freezing salaries and retirement payments, chaos and corruption inside the country and even making Christians kill Christians in Donbass.
> UKRAINE: ZIONIST AMERICA'S NEW JEWISH COLONY — by Lasha Darkmoon – Darkmoon
> 
> *Ukrainian “independence” makes same sense as an independence of a prostitute*, she’s only dependent on a certain person who gives her money at the moment and independent from those who currently don’t.
> 
> However some brainwashed Ukrainians like Esay hate Russia a lot more than wish well to their own miserable country. Sooner or later you’ll learn: if you want  prosperity for your country, it should be with Russia. Only. The other country will only suck it up and throw away or use as a tool *for their own purposes,* not yours. dear Esay. Currently those purposes are decreasing the population of Ukraine and making it as anti-Russia as possible.
> ----
> 
> Western *leaders are content to exploit Ukraine as a buffer against Russia*
> 
> _*“In little over a year, living standards in Ukraine have fallen by half, the value of the currency has slumped by more than two-thirds, and inflation has skyrocketed to 43 percent. Yet, even as the economy has collapsed, the government has insisted on economic policies that can only be termed suicidal,”*_
> 
> *Kiev is paying $130 for $100 gas because it doesn’t want to admit that it’s Russian gas.* This is proof of the mindset of Ukrainian policymakers.
> 
> Twenty five years after the USSR collapsed, Ukraine is worse off than it was under direct rule from Moscow.
> 
> Currently, it’s financially beholden to the IMF, which can reduce its economy to rubble with a stroke of a pen *and its leaders are apparently chosen by foreign officials and wealthy lobbyists with no connection to the country. To make matters worse, Kiev has completely burned its bridges with Russia, which hosts the largest Ukrainian diaspora in the world.*
> Modern Ukraine is 25 yrs old, but is it actually independent?
> *https://www.rt.com/op-edge/357039-ukraine-independence-ussr-maidan/*
> 
> Ukraine Is in Danger of Becoming a Failed State
> 
> Cohen: Trump should have spoken out against what many see as Ukraine’s troubling glorification of Nazi collaborators. Trump should have broadened the agenda to call out Kiev for its official state policy of honoring controversial figures from World War Two.
> Commentary: How Trump can show he’s tough on anti-Semitism
> 
> A Fascist Hero in Democratic Kiev
> 
> Americans have been carefully shielded from the ugly underbelly of Ukraine’s Maidan uprising in 2014 that overthrew the elected president and installed a U.S.-backed, fiercely anti-Russian regime which has unleashed armed neo-Nazis. But a French documentary has dared to expose this grim reality, as Gilbert Doctorow describes.
> A Look at Ukraine's Dark Side
> 
> NY Times:
> International Monitory Fund and the donor nations, like United States, can’t continue to shovel money into a *corrupt swamp*
> 
> Opinion | Ukraine’s Unyielding Corruption
> 
> Politician makes claims of vast corruption in Ukraine
> 
> https://www.ceps.eu/publications/ukraine’s-unimplemented-anti-corruption-reform
> 
> IMF’s mission chief for Ukraine, Ron Van Rooden: It will take Ukraine a generation to come near the Central European economy
> *https://sputniknews.com/europe/201612151048570746-ukraine-generation-central-european-economy/*
> 
> Foreign Policy Journal:
> Kiev Is Fueling the War in Eastern Ukraine, Too
> 
> View attachment 142446
> 
> 
> 
> I will surprise you – all those maps in Internet (regardless their language) were created much later than in 988. Ta-daa.
> 
> 
> And instead of answering simple questions you again post a ‘sheet’ with links and citations you have posted here numerous times. It became boring long ago. You can’t live in Ukraine because of difficulties and consider Russia as your Motherland? Go there and stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Internet is full of fake news, we both know that. Ta-daa.
> 
> Eventually we all will go to Russia with all our historical lands. When will it happen? When independent group of EU/USA powerful people comes to Ukraine, sees and condemns the numerous crimes of Ukrainian Junta against the humanity.  Just like EU leaders came to Georgia in 2008 and confirmed that Georgia attacked Ossetia. BTW, you almost can't find anything about that on your reliable Internet in English language.  But the fact remains the fact.
> 
> Good luck living in a poorest country in Europe, dear proud Ukrainian Esay. Only the crooks do well in such a country. You must be working for some of them, I can guess. Otherwise you would be poor and miserable and wouldn't have any illusions about the future of a failed state of Ukraine. And it keeps failing, my dear Esay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again historical lands. Where these lands are located?
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will it happen? When independent group of EU/USA powerful people comes to Ukraine, sees and condemns the numerous crimes of Ukrainian Junta against the humanity. Just like EU leaders came to Georgia in 2008 and confirmed that Georgia attacked Ossetia. BTW, you almost can't find anything about that on your reliable Internet in English language. But the fact remains the fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than 3 years have passed since then and you still have such stuff in your head? Unbelievable. At least you don’t hope that Russia will help you. It is progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, brainwashed Ukrainian. May be eventually you'll get your brain back from Soros and his Deep State  buddies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see. Hey, Dale Smith, after my question about ‘historical lands’ I got this answer. I think I can also consider this as fact and data. Don’t forget to rate her post ‘Winner’ btw.
Click to expand...


Yes, Dale Smith , tell that Ukrainian how much Americans want to know about Ukraine, how much they care about it and how much money American taxpayers want to spend on a failed state of Ukraine who gave up  its sovereignty to Soros and his Deep State buddies just because they have been taught to hate Russia and never hesitate to bite the hand which feeds them.

P.S. I don't see your posts rated with  too many "winners", dear Esay. Not that I care, just an observation.


----------



## Dale Smith

ESay said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your map is in the Ukrainian language but there was no Ukraine in 988, all those lands were called Kievan Rus and Kiev has always been called "the mother of Russian cities". Only after the Poles conquered some Russian West territories and later Russia conquered them back, the people on those territories became a mixture of Russians and Poles and that’s how Ukraine appeared. The translation of the world Ukraine was “suburbs”, ”Окраина” in the Russian language.
> 
> When Ukraine exited the USSR, it was the beginning of total loss of its sovereignty and after the 2014 coup it is under total external control from Washington Deep State. American Jews gave the power to local Jews in Ukraine which resulted in complete destroying of economy, unbelievable brainwashing the population (same people have been brainwashing Ukrainians and American liberals), terrible raise of prices and utilities, freezing salaries and retirement payments, chaos and corruption inside the country and even making Christians kill Christians in Donbass.
> UKRAINE: ZIONIST AMERICA'S NEW JEWISH COLONY — by Lasha Darkmoon – Darkmoon
> 
> *Ukrainian “independence” makes same sense as an independence of a prostitute*, she’s only dependent on a certain person who gives her money at the moment and independent from those who currently don’t.
> 
> However some brainwashed Ukrainians like Esay hate Russia a lot more than wish well to their own miserable country. Sooner or later you’ll learn: if you want  prosperity for your country, it should be with Russia. Only. The other country will only suck it up and throw away or use as a tool *for their own purposes,* not yours. dear Esay. Currently those purposes are decreasing the population of Ukraine and making it as anti-Russia as possible.
> ----
> 
> Western *leaders are content to exploit Ukraine as a buffer against Russia*
> 
> _*“In little over a year, living standards in Ukraine have fallen by half, the value of the currency has slumped by more than two-thirds, and inflation has skyrocketed to 43 percent. Yet, even as the economy has collapsed, the government has insisted on economic policies that can only be termed suicidal,”*_
> 
> *Kiev is paying $130 for $100 gas because it doesn’t want to admit that it’s Russian gas.* This is proof of the mindset of Ukrainian policymakers.
> 
> Twenty five years after the USSR collapsed, Ukraine is worse off than it was under direct rule from Moscow.
> 
> Currently, it’s financially beholden to the IMF, which can reduce its economy to rubble with a stroke of a pen *and its leaders are apparently chosen by foreign officials and wealthy lobbyists with no connection to the country. To make matters worse, Kiev has completely burned its bridges with Russia, which hosts the largest Ukrainian diaspora in the world.*
> Modern Ukraine is 25 yrs old, but is it actually independent?
> *https://www.rt.com/op-edge/357039-ukraine-independence-ussr-maidan/*
> 
> Ukraine Is in Danger of Becoming a Failed State
> 
> Cohen: Trump should have spoken out against what many see as Ukraine’s troubling glorification of Nazi collaborators. Trump should have broadened the agenda to call out Kiev for its official state policy of honoring controversial figures from World War Two.
> Commentary: How Trump can show he’s tough on anti-Semitism
> 
> A Fascist Hero in Democratic Kiev
> 
> Americans have been carefully shielded from the ugly underbelly of Ukraine’s Maidan uprising in 2014 that overthrew the elected president and installed a U.S.-backed, fiercely anti-Russian regime which has unleashed armed neo-Nazis. But a French documentary has dared to expose this grim reality, as Gilbert Doctorow describes.
> A Look at Ukraine's Dark Side
> 
> NY Times:
> International Monitory Fund and the donor nations, like United States, can’t continue to shovel money into a *corrupt swamp*
> 
> Opinion | Ukraine’s Unyielding Corruption
> 
> Politician makes claims of vast corruption in Ukraine
> 
> https://www.ceps.eu/publications/ukraine’s-unimplemented-anti-corruption-reform
> 
> IMF’s mission chief for Ukraine, Ron Van Rooden: It will take Ukraine a generation to come near the Central European economy
> *https://sputniknews.com/europe/201612151048570746-ukraine-generation-central-european-economy/*
> 
> Foreign Policy Journal:
> Kiev Is Fueling the War in Eastern Ukraine, Too
> 
> View attachment 142446
> 
> 
> 
> I will surprise you – all those maps in Internet (regardless their language) were created much later than in 988. Ta-daa.
> 
> 
> And instead of answering simple questions you again post a ‘sheet’ with links and citations you have posted here numerous times. It became boring long ago. You can’t live in Ukraine because of difficulties and consider Russia as your Motherland? Go there and stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Internet is full of fake news, we both know that. Ta-daa.
> 
> Eventually we all will go to Russia with all our historical lands. When will it happen? When independent group of EU/USA powerful people comes to Ukraine, sees and condemns the numerous crimes of Ukrainian Junta against the humanity.  Just like EU leaders came to Georgia in 2008 and confirmed that Georgia attacked Ossetia. BTW, you almost can't find anything about that on your reliable Internet in English language.  But the fact remains the fact.
> 
> Good luck living in a poorest country in Europe, dear proud Ukrainian Esay. Only the crooks do well in such a country. You must be working for some of them, I can guess. Otherwise you would be poor and miserable and wouldn't have any illusions about the future of a failed state of Ukraine. And it keeps failing, my dear Esay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again historical lands. Where these lands are located?
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will it happen? When independent group of EU/USA powerful people comes to Ukraine, sees and condemns the numerous crimes of Ukrainian Junta against the humanity. Just like EU leaders came to Georgia in 2008 and confirmed that Georgia attacked Ossetia. BTW, you almost can't find anything about that on your reliable Internet in English language. But the fact remains the fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than 3 years have passed since then and you still have such stuff in your head? Unbelievable. At least you don’t hope that Russia will help you. It is progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you under the impression that the E.U "liberated" the Ukraine in that illegal coup in 2014???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, to understand why it happened you should look not on 2014 year, but on much earlier times. Have you ever heard about South-Western Rus and North-Eastern Rus? And what was the difference between them?
Click to expand...


I know exactly why it happened. The IMF has milked the other E.U countries about as much as they could and needed a new country to rape, pillage and plunder. Russia offered the Ukraine a much better deal that would not have put them in debt or had to put up their natural resources as collateral and with no austerity measures. Ukraine was a buffer between globalist NATO forces and Russia. It would be like China annexing Mexico....you think the U.S would like that??


----------



## Old Rocks

Stratford57 said:


> Here is the real man: athletic and strong physically and mentally. No wonder Russia loves him and week Western "leaders" are afraid of him.
> 
> 
> Siberian vacation: Putin takes short break to spearfish, hike & sunbathe


And we have this treasonous fat senile old orange clown as President. However, our laws and Constitution do not allow the clown to murder his political rivals as Putin does. That you kiss the ass of a murdering dictator is all we need to know about your morals, and the fact that you are a traitor.


----------



## Dale Smith

Old Rocks said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the real man: athletic and strong physically and mentally. No wonder Russia loves him and week Western "leaders" are afraid of him.
> 
> 
> Siberian vacation: Putin takes short break to spearfish, hike & sunbathe
> 
> 
> 
> And we have this treasonous fat senile old orange clown as President. However, our laws and Constitution do not allow the clown to murder his political rivals as Putin does. That you kiss the ass of a murdering dictator is all we need to know about your morals, and the fact that you are a traitor.
Click to expand...



ROTFLMAO! USA.INC murders "dissidents" not only in this country but others as well. Hell, it blew the brains out of it's own president. USA.INC has participated in the overthrow of numerous governments including assassination of leaders that would not allow their countries to be raped, pillaged and plundered. I certainly have more respect for Putin than I ever would the jug-eared queer mulatto with the tranny wife.


----------



## Stratford57

Dale Smith said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the real man: athletic and strong physically and mentally. No wonder Russia loves him and week Western "leaders" are afraid of him.
> 
> 
> Siberian vacation: Putin takes short break to spearfish, hike & sunbathe
> 
> 
> 
> And we have this treasonous fat senile old orange clown as President. However, our laws and Constitution do not allow the clown to murder his political rivals as Putin does. That you kiss the ass of a murdering dictator is all we need to know about your morals, and the fact that you are a traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO! USA.INC murders "dissidents" not only in this country but others as well. Hell, it blew the brains out of it's own president. USA.INC has participated in the overthrow of numerous governments including assassination of leaders that would not allow their countries to be raped, pillaged and plundered. I certainly have more respect for Putin than I ever would the jug-eared queer mulatto with the tranny wife.
Click to expand...


OldSocks is mixing up Russia with Ukraine. It's in Ukraine the people have been murdered and for years no results of "investigations". Or thrown to prison for their political views opposite to official Kiev.

Buzina (Ukrainian journalist killed a few years ago):
His statements, often sharp, raised fierce debates in Ukraine, and also managed to generate discussion abroad. He wrote in two languages, Russian and Ukrainian, and his books were often issued simultaneously in these two languages. According to Buzina, Ukrainians were part of a widely understood Russian nation, though they had their own cultural characteristics that should be respected.
The truth about Ukraine: Byshok's lecture at Brown University - Fort Russ

Oles Buzina' assassination was the third in a row of political killings in the last four days: Sergey Sukhobok (April 13); Oleg Kalashnikov (April 15); and Oles Buzina (April 16).
History of Ukraine Told by Assassinated Ukrainian Writer Oles Buzina
History of Ukraine Told by Assassinated Ukrainian Writer Oles Buzina

*As corruption and nepotism threaten the hope of Ukraine’s revolution, journalists are being told that they are helping the enemy just by doing their jobs.*
Opinion | Ukraine Declares War on Journalism

“The grotesque practice of secret detention continues to be denied by the Ukrainian authorities, but the evidence is overwhelming. The release of 13 people is welcome, but simply confirms the need to end and investigate these abuses and deliver justice to the victims,” John Dalhuisen, Amnesty International’s regional director for Europe and Central Asia, said on the organization’s website.
Ukraine must end ‘grotesque practice’ of secret detention, say Amnesty & HRW

The UN report documents hundreds of cases of illegal detention, torture and ill-treatment of detainees — both by pro-Russian armed groups and by government agencies. As UNIAN reported earlier, on May 25, the United Nations Subcommittee on Prevention of Torture (SPT) suspended its visit to Ukraine after being denied access to places in several parts of the country where it suspected people were being deprived of their liberty by the SBU Security Service of Ukraine.
The Times: Kyiv allows torture and runs secret jails, says UN

Murdered: Lawyer for Russian fighter kidnapped, 'drugged, wired to a bomb' in Ukraine

Can you imagine what would happened if, *in Russia, three opposition figures, a well-known writer and two politicians, were killed in the span of two days?* We have a vague of idea of what that would look like, after the Western hysteria about Nemtsov.
History of Ukraine Told by Assassinated Ukrainian Writer Oles Buzina

Enough, OldSocks, or you want me to present more?


----------



## Sbiker

Old Rocks said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the real man: athletic and strong physically and mentally. No wonder Russia loves him and week Western "leaders" are afraid of him.
> 
> 
> Siberian vacation: Putin takes short break to spearfish, hike & sunbathe
> 
> 
> 
> And we have this treasonous fat senile old orange clown as President. However, our laws and Constitution do not allow the clown to murder his political rivals as Putin does. That you kiss the ass of a murdering dictator is all we need to know about your morals, and the fact that you are a traitor.
Click to expand...


Why do you think, we don't know anything about incident with Steve Skalis? Please, explain this case before you could start your speech about political murdering in Russia and so on...


----------



## koshergrl

PredFan said:


> I'm pretty sure 0bama couldn't bait a hook.


Oh c'mon! He's a manly man!


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## koshergrl

Old Rocks said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the real man: athletic and strong physically and mentally. No wonder Russia loves him and week Western "leaders" are afraid of him.
> 
> 
> Siberian vacation: Putin takes short break to spearfish, hike & sunbathe
> 
> 
> 
> And we have this treasonous fat senile old orange clown as President. However, our laws and Constitution do not allow the clown to murder his political rivals as Putin does. That you kiss the ass of a murdering dictator is all we need to know about your morals, and the fact that you are a traitor.
Click to expand...


----------



## koshergrl

Old Rocks said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the real man: athletic and strong physically and mentally. No wonder Russia loves him and week Western "leaders" are afraid of him.
> 
> 
> Siberian vacation: Putin takes short break to spearfish, hike & sunbathe
> 
> 
> 
> And we have this treasonous fat senile old orange clown as President. However, our laws and Constitution do not allow the clown to murder his political rivals as Putin does. That you kiss the ass of a murdering dictator is all we need to know about your morals, and the fact that you are a traitor.
Click to expand...

Obama Commits One Last Act of Treason ⋆ The Constitution
http://www.wnd.com/2017/05/25-impeachable-obama-scandals-far-more-serious-than-comey-firing/


----------



## ESay

Dale Smith said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will surprise you – all those maps in Internet (regardless their language) were created much later than in 988. Ta-daa.
> 
> 
> And instead of answering simple questions you again post a ‘sheet’ with links and citations you have posted here numerous times. It became boring long ago. You can’t live in Ukraine because of difficulties and consider Russia as your Motherland? Go there and stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internet is full of fake news, we both know that. Ta-daa.
> 
> Eventually we all will go to Russia with all our historical lands. When will it happen? When independent group of EU/USA powerful people comes to Ukraine, sees and condemns the numerous crimes of Ukrainian Junta against the humanity.  Just like EU leaders came to Georgia in 2008 and confirmed that Georgia attacked Ossetia. BTW, you almost can't find anything about that on your reliable Internet in English language.  But the fact remains the fact.
> 
> Good luck living in a poorest country in Europe, dear proud Ukrainian Esay. Only the crooks do well in such a country. You must be working for some of them, I can guess. Otherwise you would be poor and miserable and wouldn't have any illusions about the future of a failed state of Ukraine. And it keeps failing, my dear Esay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again historical lands. Where these lands are located?
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will it happen? When independent group of EU/USA powerful people comes to Ukraine, sees and condemns the numerous crimes of Ukrainian Junta against the humanity. Just like EU leaders came to Georgia in 2008 and confirmed that Georgia attacked Ossetia. BTW, you almost can't find anything about that on your reliable Internet in English language. But the fact remains the fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than 3 years have passed since then and you still have such stuff in your head? Unbelievable. At least you don’t hope that Russia will help you. It is progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you under the impression that the E.U "liberated" the Ukraine in that illegal coup in 2014???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, to understand why it happened you should look not on 2014 year, but on much earlier times. Have you ever heard about South-Western Rus and North-Eastern Rus? And what was the difference between them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know exactly why it happened. The IMF has milked the other E.U countries about as much as they could and needed a new country to rape, pillage and plunder. Russia offered the Ukraine a much better deal that would not have put them in debt or had to put up their natural resources as collateral and with no austerity measures. Ukraine was a buffer between globalist NATO forces and Russia. It would be like China annexing Mexico....you think the U.S would like that??
Click to expand...

The Russian deal would put Ukraine in debt because it offered a loan of 15 bln dollars on 2 years term. I doubt that Ukraine would pay this loan in this term even without all these events happening now and without austerity measures.

The Euromaidan happened not because of choice between two economical deals. It was a choice between two civilizations if it may be called that. Many Ukrainians don’t want to live in ‘Russian world’ but want to integrate into the Western society. Though, it will take many years and this adventure can be failed of course.


----------



## tigerred59

Stratford57 said:


> Here is the real man: athletic and strong physically and mentally. No wonder Russia loves him and week Western "leaders" are afraid of him.
> 
> 
> Siberian vacation: Putin takes short break to spearfish, hike & sunbathe


*Hey, you like Putin and Russia so much, why don't you take your tired white ass over there and enjoy the moment, faggot?

*


----------



## tigerred59

PredFan said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question for Stratford.  If Putin were the President of the USA what do you think he would be doing about Obama & his agents of corruption headquarters less than 2 miles from WH, the Mainstream media Journalists and their fake news stories and the Mueller investigation given Mueller's history of attempting to frame Julian Assange and WikiLeaks under Obama administration? Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin would be a democrat, he has total control of the media just like the democrats almost do, and what Obama and the dems are doing right now is straight out of his playbook. He controls what is taught in schools just like the democrats, he controls entertainment, just like the democrats, and everyone is miserable, just like democrat cities.
Click to expand...

*I don't know if you heard it or not, but Obama is no longer our president....just a reminder, fool*


----------



## Dale Smith

ESay said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internet is full of fake news, we both know that. Ta-daa.
> 
> Eventually we all will go to Russia with all our historical lands. When will it happen? When independent group of EU/USA powerful people comes to Ukraine, sees and condemns the numerous crimes of Ukrainian Junta against the humanity.  Just like EU leaders came to Georgia in 2008 and confirmed that Georgia attacked Ossetia. BTW, you almost can't find anything about that on your reliable Internet in English language.  But the fact remains the fact.
> 
> Good luck living in a poorest country in Europe, dear proud Ukrainian Esay. Only the crooks do well in such a country. You must be working for some of them, I can guess. Otherwise you would be poor and miserable and wouldn't have any illusions about the future of a failed state of Ukraine. And it keeps failing, my dear Esay.
> 
> 
> 
> Again historical lands. Where these lands are located?
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will it happen? When independent group of EU/USA powerful people comes to Ukraine, sees and condemns the numerous crimes of Ukrainian Junta against the humanity. Just like EU leaders came to Georgia in 2008 and confirmed that Georgia attacked Ossetia. BTW, you almost can't find anything about that on your reliable Internet in English language. But the fact remains the fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than 3 years have passed since then and you still have such stuff in your head? Unbelievable. At least you don’t hope that Russia will help you. It is progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you under the impression that the E.U "liberated" the Ukraine in that illegal coup in 2014???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, to understand why it happened you should look not on 2014 year, but on much earlier times. Have you ever heard about South-Western Rus and North-Eastern Rus? And what was the difference between them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know exactly why it happened. The IMF has milked the other E.U countries about as much as they could and needed a new country to rape, pillage and plunder. Russia offered the Ukraine a much better deal that would not have put them in debt or had to put up their natural resources as collateral and with no austerity measures. Ukraine was a buffer between globalist NATO forces and Russia. It would be like China annexing Mexico....you think the U.S would like that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Russian deal would put Ukraine in debt because it offered a loan of 15 bln dollars on 2 years term. I doubt that Ukraine would pay this loan in this term even without all these events happening now and without austerity measures.
> 
> The Euromaidan happened not because of choice between two economical deals. It was a choice between two civilizations if it may be called that. Many Ukrainians don’t want to live in ‘Russian world’ but want to integrate into the Western society. Though, it will take many years and this adventure can be failed of course.
Click to expand...



Well, Ukrainians are free to migrate now. What they will find is a totalitarian way of living with few opportunities to better their situation. The IMF will rape, pillage and plunder the vast resources of the Ukraine like their rich farm lands and they will become just as indebted to the IMF as the other countries and they can count on the parasitic muslim migration to hit their country as well because it is a mandate........wooo-fah!


----------



## Dale Smith

tigerred59 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the real man: athletic and strong physically and mentally. No wonder Russia loves him and week Western "leaders" are afraid of him.
> 
> 
> Siberian vacation: Putin takes short break to spearfish, hike & sunbathe
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey, you like Putin and Russia so much, why don't you take your tired white ass over there and enjoy the moment, faggot?View attachment 142562*
Click to expand...



STFU, you illiterate bitch....you seem to take pride in embarrassing yourself........fucking SAD!


----------



## Old Rocks

President Obama looks to be in better shape than Putin. And, of course, none of us would want to see the treasonous fat senile old orange clown without a shirt. LOL


----------



## Stratford57

ESay said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internet is full of fake news, we both know that. Ta-daa.
> 
> Eventually we all will go to Russia with all our historical lands. When will it happen? When independent group of EU/USA powerful people comes to Ukraine, sees and condemns the numerous crimes of Ukrainian Junta against the humanity.  Just like EU leaders came to Georgia in 2008 and confirmed that Georgia attacked Ossetia. BTW, you almost can't find anything about that on your reliable Internet in English language.  But the fact remains the fact.
> 
> Good luck living in a poorest country in Europe, dear proud Ukrainian Esay. Only the crooks do well in such a country. You must be working for some of them, I can guess. Otherwise you would be poor and miserable and wouldn't have any illusions about the future of a failed state of Ukraine. And it keeps failing, my dear Esay.
> 
> 
> 
> Again historical lands. Where these lands are located?
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will it happen? When independent group of EU/USA powerful people comes to Ukraine, sees and condemns the numerous crimes of Ukrainian Junta against the humanity. Just like EU leaders came to Georgia in 2008 and confirmed that Georgia attacked Ossetia. BTW, you almost can't find anything about that on your reliable Internet in English language. But the fact remains the fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than 3 years have passed since then and you still have such stuff in your head? Unbelievable. At least you don’t hope that Russia will help you. It is progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you under the impression that the E.U "liberated" the Ukraine in that illegal coup in 2014???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, to understand why it happened you should look not on 2014 year, but on much earlier times. Have you ever heard about South-Western Rus and North-Eastern Rus? And what was the difference between them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know exactly why it happened. The IMF has milked the other E.U countries about as much as they could and needed a new country to rape, pillage and plunder. Russia offered the Ukraine a much better deal that would not have put them in debt or had to put up their natural resources as collateral and with no austerity measures. Ukraine was a buffer between globalist NATO forces and Russia. It would be like China annexing Mexico....you think the U.S would like that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Russian deal would put Ukraine in debt because it offered a loan of 15 bln dollars on 2 years term. I doubt that Ukraine would pay this loan in this term even without all these events happening now and without austerity measures.
> 
> The Euromaidan happened not because of choice between two economical deals. It was a choice between two civilizations if it may be called that. Many Ukrainians don’t want to live in ‘Russian world’ but want to integrate into the Western society. Though, it will take many years and this adventure can be failed of course.
Click to expand...


*Many Ukrainians don’t want to live in ‘Russian world’ but want to integrate into the Western society. *

But the Western world doesn't care what _many Ukrainians want_ and Western World obviously doesn't need such a poor and hopelessly corrupt country in their society (and each day Ukraine only becomes more poor and more corrupt). They already have enough problems besides Ukraine: poor countries which they have to feed and wild crowds of Muslims who blow them up from time to time. If they need Ukraine it is for using it as a pawn against Russia and for sucking up everything possible from it. Basically, Ukraine is a cheap prostitute for EU.

You seem to be a grown up boy, Esay, but you still believe in fairy tales and try to bite that carrot EU showed you in 2013 but never allowed to try. You will become дедушка (grandpa), but yet your grandchildren won't see European future. Are those Western fairy tales (сказки про белого бычка) worth messed lives of all your countrymen?


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Stratford57 said:


> Here is the real man: athletic and strong physically and mentally. No wonder Russia loves him and week Western "leaders" are afraid of him.
> 
> 
> Siberian vacation: Putin takes short break to spearfish, hike & sunbathe


   Just look at Russian President Vladimir Putin out there in the wilderness doing masculine shit like fishing, boating and driving a wilderness vehicle. Then look at a picture of Barack Hussein Obama on his bicycle wearing  housewife jeans and a stupid helmet on a bike trail. Compare these two and you'll see immediately who is the real loser.


----------



## Stratford57

tigerred59 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the real man: athletic and strong physically and mentally. No wonder Russia loves him and week Western "leaders" are afraid of him.
> 
> Siberian vacation: Putin takes short break to spearfish, hike & sunbathe
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey, you like Putin and Russia so much, why don't you take your tired white ass over there and enjoy the moment, faggot?View attachment 142562*
Click to expand...


I guess it's not racist to talk about somebody's white as* on this forum? 
Something tells me I would be banned if I said something like that about yours. BTW, your as* has been reported.

P.S. My white as* seems to work a lot better than your head.


----------



## PredFan

tigerred59 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question for Stratford.  If Putin were the President of the USA what do you think he would be doing about Obama & his agents of corruption headquarters less than 2 miles from WH, the Mainstream media Journalists and their fake news stories and the Mueller investigation given Mueller's history of attempting to frame Julian Assange and WikiLeaks under Obama administration? Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin would be a democrat, he has total control of the media just like the democrats almost do, and what Obama and the dems are doing right now is straight out of his playbook. He controls what is taught in schools just like the democrats, he controls entertainment, just like the democrats, and everyone is miserable, just like democrat cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't know if you heard it or not, but Obama is no longer our president....just a reminder, fool*
Click to expand...


Are you stupid enough to think he's not doing anything up there in DC. Well, maybe you are.


----------



## koshergrl

Stratford57 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the real man: athletic and strong physically and mentally. No wonder Russia loves him and week Western "leaders" are afraid of him.
> 
> Siberian vacation: Putin takes short break to spearfish, hike & sunbathe
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey, you like Putin and Russia so much, why don't you take your tired white ass over there and enjoy the moment, faggot?View attachment 142562*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess it's not racist to talk about somebody's white as* on this forum?
> Something tells me I would be banned if I said something like that about yours. BTW, your as* has been reported.
> 
> P.S. My white as* seems to work a lot better than your head.
Click to expand...

You wouldn't be banned though lol. Though a mod might be triggered and show it in other ways. One of those mysterious "I don't know who slowed your account down" things that has to be fixed by another mod, wink wink.


----------



## koshergrl

AvgGuyIA said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the real man: athletic and strong physically and mentally. No wonder Russia loves him and week Western "leaders" are afraid of him.
> 
> 
> Siberian vacation: Putin takes short break to spearfish, hike & sunbathe
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at Russian President Vladimir Putin out there in the wilderness doing masculine shit like fishing, boating and driving a wilderness vehicle. Then look at a picture of Barack Hussein Obama on his bicycle wearing  housewife jeans and a stupid helmet on a bike trail. Compare these two and you'll see immediately who is the real loser.
Click to expand...

Obama makes gayness less manly than it already was.


----------



## koshergrl

tigerred59 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question for Stratford.  If Putin were the President of the USA what do you think he would be doing about Obama & his agents of corruption headquarters less than 2 miles from WH, the Mainstream media Journalists and their fake news stories and the Mueller investigation given Mueller's history of attempting to frame Julian Assange and WikiLeaks under Obama administration? Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin would be a democrat, he has total control of the media just like the democrats almost do, and what Obama and the dems are doing right now is straight out of his playbook. He controls what is taught in schools just like the democrats, he controls entertainment, just like the democrats, and everyone is miserable, just like democrat cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't know if you heard it or not, but Obama is no longer our president....just a reminder, fool*
Click to expand...

Somebody needs to tell him.


----------



## ESay

Stratford57 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again historical lands. Where these lands are located?
> 
> More than 3 years have passed since then and you still have such stuff in your head? Unbelievable. At least you don’t hope that Russia will help you. It is progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you under the impression that the E.U "liberated" the Ukraine in that illegal coup in 2014???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, to understand why it happened you should look not on 2014 year, but on much earlier times. Have you ever heard about South-Western Rus and North-Eastern Rus? And what was the difference between them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know exactly why it happened. The IMF has milked the other E.U countries about as much as they could and needed a new country to rape, pillage and plunder. Russia offered the Ukraine a much better deal that would not have put them in debt or had to put up their natural resources as collateral and with no austerity measures. Ukraine was a buffer between globalist NATO forces and Russia. It would be like China annexing Mexico....you think the U.S would like that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Russian deal would put Ukraine in debt because it offered a loan of 15 bln dollars on 2 years term. I doubt that Ukraine would pay this loan in this term even without all these events happening now and without austerity measures.
> 
> The Euromaidan happened not because of choice between two economical deals. It was a choice between two civilizations if it may be called that. Many Ukrainians don’t want to live in ‘Russian world’ but want to integrate into the Western society. Though, it will take many years and this adventure can be failed of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Many Ukrainians don’t want to live in ‘Russian world’ but want to integrate into the Western society. *
> 
> But the Western world doesn't care what _many Ukrainians want_ and Western World obviously doesn't need such a poor and hopelessly corrupt country in their society (and each day Ukraine only becomes more poor and more corrupt). They already have enough problems besides Ukraine: poor countries which they have to feed and wild crowds of Muslims who blow them up from time to time. If they need Ukraine it is for using it as a pawn against Russia and for sucking up everything possible from it. Basically, Ukraine is a cheap prostitute for EU.
> 
> You seem to be a grown up boy, Esay, but you still believe in fairy tales and try to bite that carrot EU showed you in 2013 but never allowed to try. You will become дедушка (grandpa), but yet your grandchildren won't see European future. Are those Western fairy tales (сказки про белого бычка) worth messed lives of all your countrymen?
Click to expand...

One Ukrainian politician who was famous in the past but now left the scene once said ‘Don’t try to bring Ukraine to Europe, but try to build Europe in Ukraine’. Of course Europe doesn’t need such poor and corrupt country and there will need to be years to clean up the mess caused by almost 30 years of corruption and mislead. But it is we who must clean this up and it is in our interests in the first turn.

You can call the country you live in everything you want. It will change nothing and you relentless posting on this forum will change nothing, either. If you want to change something – do it. You are telling how Americans’ taxes go to support the ‘failed state’, but at the same time you yourself also pay taxes to the ‘junta’ including so-called military tax thanks to which so-called ATO against your fellows is ongoing. And you seem to be OK with it. How pathetic.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stratford57 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Ukraine annexed us when exited from the USSR and West has been pretty silent about that!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the amount of BS in Russian trolls’ heads is endless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? May be you should learn a little bit of real history (not that pseudo-history Ukrainians have been telling you).
> 
> View attachment 142422
> 
> Ukraine entered USSR without Eastern parts, Crimea and Galichina and exited USSR in 1991 twice bigger than entered. While being  Ukrainian socialist republic within the USSR , those territories were adjoined to it just because it was convenient  territorially: Lenin adjoined a lot of Russian lands from the East to increase proletariat in Ukrainian republic; Khrushchev adjoined Cromea and Stalin adjoined [Polish] Gallichina  after WW2. When Ukraine decided to become "independent" (ha, ha!) in 1991 it should have returned all Russian and Polish lands to begin with. Also I'd like to remind you that Russia paid all external debts for Ukraine and other republics after USSR collapsed.
> 
> Esay, it won't hurt you to learn some real history. Start with an article by CIS-EMO political analyst of an International Monitoring Organization  Stanislav Byshok (a Polish! author):
> The truth about Ukraine: Byshok's lecture at Brown University - Fort Russ
Click to expand...

*Chickenhawks Belong in Birdcages*

Any country in Ukraine's position that doesn't draft all 18-year-old males (even if they want to go to college instead) has no right to exist.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

koshergrl said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the real man: athletic and strong physically and mentally. No wonder Russia loves him and week Western "leaders" are afraid of him.
> 
> 
> Siberian vacation: Putin takes short break to spearfish, hike & sunbathe
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at Russian President Vladimir Putin out there in the wilderness doing masculine shit like fishing, boating and driving a wilderness vehicle. Then look at a picture of Barack Hussein Obama on his bicycle wearing  housewife jeans and a stupid helmet on a bike trail. Compare these two and you'll see immediately who is the real loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama makes gayness less manly than it already was.
Click to expand...

Yeah I think even our gays would consider Obama too damn sissy for their tastes. Hyper-masculinity seems to be the order of the day.  Just look at the men depicted by the Village People.  An Indian, a cowboy, a biker, a policeman, an army guy, and ....well... a sailor (I guess you have to throw them a bone.)


----------



## koshergrl

AvgGuyIA said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the real man: athletic and strong physically and mentally. No wonder Russia loves him and week Western "leaders" are afraid of him.
> 
> 
> Siberian vacation: Putin takes short break to spearfish, hike & sunbathe
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at Russian President Vladimir Putin out there in the wilderness doing masculine shit like fishing, boating and driving a wilderness vehicle. Then look at a picture of Barack Hussein Obama on his bicycle wearing  housewife jeans and a stupid helmet on a bike trail. Compare these two and you'll see immediately who is the real loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama makes gayness less manly than it already was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I think even our gays would consider Obama too damn sissy for their tastes. Hyper-masculinity seems to be the order of the day.  Just look at the men depicted by the Village People.  An Indian, a cowboy, a biker, a policeman, an army guy, and ....well... a sailor (I guess you have to throw them a boneless.o
Click to expand...

Well the foremost characteristic of gay men is their love of costumes. They love to dress up in distinctive costumes and prance around.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

koshergrl said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Twist Every Preppy's Smirking Lips Until They Bleed*

Reminds me of pro-war draftdodger Romney pedaling through Paris while deserting his class's war in Vietnam. Selfish Conservative snobs talk the talk but think their pampered bodies never have to walk the walk.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

AvgGuyIA said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the real man: athletic and strong physically and mentally. No wonder Russia loves him and week Western "leaders" are afraid of him.
> 
> 
> Siberian vacation: Putin takes short break to spearfish, hike & sunbathe
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at Russian President Vladimir Putin out there in the wilderness doing masculine shit like fishing, boating and driving a wilderness vehicle. Then look at a picture of Barack Hussein Obama on his bicycle wearing  housewife jeans and a stupid helmet on a bike trail. Compare these two and you'll see immediately who is the real loser.
Click to expand...

* Dorky Mormon Deacon *

That's why sissyboy Romney wants us to believe that the masculine Putin is our worst enemy.  Manliness threatens the decadent weaklings in the hereditary classes.


----------



## MrMike

Does Obama celebration day in Illinois include a Chicago parade of extra drive by shootings?


----------



## Stratford57

ESay said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you under the impression that the E.U "liberated" the Ukraine in that illegal coup in 2014???
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, to understand why it happened you should look not on 2014 year, but on much earlier times. Have you ever heard about South-Western Rus and North-Eastern Rus? And what was the difference between them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know exactly why it happened. The IMF has milked the other E.U countries about as much as they could and needed a new country to rape, pillage and plunder. Russia offered the Ukraine a much better deal that would not have put them in debt or had to put up their natural resources as collateral and with no austerity measures. Ukraine was a buffer between globalist NATO forces and Russia. It would be like China annexing Mexico....you think the U.S would like that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Russian deal would put Ukraine in debt because it offered a loan of 15 bln dollars on 2 years term. I doubt that Ukraine would pay this loan in this term even without all these events happening now and without austerity measures.
> 
> The Euromaidan happened not because of choice between two economical deals. It was a choice between two civilizations if it may be called that. Many Ukrainians don’t want to live in ‘Russian world’ but want to integrate into the Western society. Though, it will take many years and this adventure can be failed of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Many Ukrainians don’t want to live in ‘Russian world’ but want to integrate into the Western society. *
> 
> But the Western world doesn't care what _many Ukrainians want_ and Western World obviously doesn't need such a poor and hopelessly corrupt country in their society (and each day Ukraine only becomes more poor and more corrupt). They already have enough problems besides Ukraine: poor countries which they have to feed and wild crowds of Muslims who blow them up from time to time. If they need Ukraine it is for using it as a pawn against Russia and for sucking up everything possible from it. Basically, Ukraine is a cheap prostitute for EU.
> 
> You seem to be a grown up boy, Esay, but you still believe in fairy tales and try to bite that carrot EU showed you in 2013 but never allowed to try. You will become дедушка (grandpa), but yet your grandchildren won't see European future. Are those Western fairy tales (сказки про белого бычка) worth messed lives of all your countrymen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One Ukrainian politician who was famous in the past but now left the scene once said ‘Don’t try to bring Ukraine to Europe, but try to build Europe in Ukraine’. Of course Europe doesn’t need such poor and corrupt country and there will need to be years to clean up the mess caused by almost 30 years of corruption and mislead. But it is we who must clean this up and it is in our interests in the first turn.
> 
> You can call the country you live in everything you want. It will change nothing and you relentless posting on this forum will change nothing, either. If you want to change something – do it. You are telling how Americans’ taxes go to support the ‘failed state’, but at the same time you yourself also pay taxes to the ‘junta’ including so-called military tax thanks to which so-called ATO against your fellows is ongoing. And you seem to be OK with it. How pathetic.
Click to expand...


I hate to pay them taxes for killing our people. You?

I also hate to see West turning our country (including millions of those who never needed alleged "European future") into  a cheap and foolish prostitute who is doing a blow job for EU not even for real money but for promised money. It’s unbelievable example of venality (продажности) and stupidity. Instead of marrying a guy like Russia for better and worse and feeling at least  protected with him, Ukraine prefers to trade just about everything it has in common with Russia (the roots, the history, family connections, religion, the Russian language half a country considers as their first language, and so on and on) and to allow the West to use it as a cheap miserable prostitute. Do you think such a prostitute has any future? I don’t think so.

But that’s what happens to a country who’s willing to trade its sovereignty and to give it to the countries who don’t give a sh*t about it's future.

Poland seems to be a little more expensive prostitute for EU comparing to Ukraine, but even Poland is thinking about exiting from EU.
Head of European Council: Poland prepares to exit EU | CypLIVE

A lot European people (more and more each day) want to exit from EU, Ukraine is the only  fool who still is dreaming to enter it. But it is not gonna happen for a number of reasons. The sooner people like you understand it the quicker something good may happen to our country.


----------



## ESay

Stratford57 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, to understand why it happened you should look not on 2014 year, but on much earlier times. Have you ever heard about South-Western Rus and North-Eastern Rus? And what was the difference between them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly why it happened. The IMF has milked the other E.U countries about as much as they could and needed a new country to rape, pillage and plunder. Russia offered the Ukraine a much better deal that would not have put them in debt or had to put up their natural resources as collateral and with no austerity measures. Ukraine was a buffer between globalist NATO forces and Russia. It would be like China annexing Mexico....you think the U.S would like that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Russian deal would put Ukraine in debt because it offered a loan of 15 bln dollars on 2 years term. I doubt that Ukraine would pay this loan in this term even without all these events happening now and without austerity measures.
> 
> The Euromaidan happened not because of choice between two economical deals. It was a choice between two civilizations if it may be called that. Many Ukrainians don’t want to live in ‘Russian world’ but want to integrate into the Western society. Though, it will take many years and this adventure can be failed of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Many Ukrainians don’t want to live in ‘Russian world’ but want to integrate into the Western society. *
> 
> But the Western world doesn't care what _many Ukrainians want_ and Western World obviously doesn't need such a poor and hopelessly corrupt country in their society (and each day Ukraine only becomes more poor and more corrupt). They already have enough problems besides Ukraine: poor countries which they have to feed and wild crowds of Muslims who blow them up from time to time. If they need Ukraine it is for using it as a pawn against Russia and for sucking up everything possible from it. Basically, Ukraine is a cheap prostitute for EU.
> 
> You seem to be a grown up boy, Esay, but you still believe in fairy tales and try to bite that carrot EU showed you in 2013 but never allowed to try. You will become дедушка (grandpa), but yet your grandchildren won't see European future. Are those Western fairy tales (сказки про белого бычка) worth messed lives of all your countrymen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One Ukrainian politician who was famous in the past but now left the scene once said ‘Don’t try to bring Ukraine to Europe, but try to build Europe in Ukraine’. Of course Europe doesn’t need such poor and corrupt country and there will need to be years to clean up the mess caused by almost 30 years of corruption and mislead. But it is we who must clean this up and it is in our interests in the first turn.
> 
> You can call the country you live in everything you want. It will change nothing and you relentless posting on this forum will change nothing, either. If you want to change something – do it. You are telling how Americans’ taxes go to support the ‘failed state’, but at the same time you yourself also pay taxes to the ‘junta’ including so-called military tax thanks to which so-called ATO against your fellows is ongoing. And you seem to be OK with it. How pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to pay them taxes for killing our people. You?
> 
> I also hate to see West turning our country (including millions of those who never needed alleged "European future") into  a cheap and foolish prostitute who is doing a blow job for EU not even for real money but for promised money. It’s unbelievable example of venality (продажности) and stupidity. Instead of marrying a guy like Russia for better and worse and feeling at least  protected with him, Ukraine prefers to trade just about everything it has in common with Russia (the roots, the history, family connections, religion, the Russian language half a country considers as their first language, and so on and on) and to allow the West to use it as a cheap miserable prostitute. Do you think such a prostitute has any future? I don’t think so.
> 
> But that’s what happens to a country who’s willing to trade its sovereignty and to give it to the countries who don’t give a sh*t about it's future.
> 
> Poland seems to be a little more expensive prostitute for EU comparing to Ukraine, but even Poland is thinking about exiting from EU.
> Head of European Council: Poland prepares to exit EU | CypLIVE
> 
> A lot European people (more and more each day) want to exit from EU, Ukraine is the only  fool who still is dreaming to enter it. But it is not gonna happen for a number of reasons. The sooner people like you understand it the quicker something good may happen to our country.
Click to expand...

It doesn’t matter hate you something or not. But if you call on someone to stop supporting the ‘junta’, then don’t support it yourself in the first turn.


It all depends from the point of view. You see prostitutes everywhere; I see the situation a little bit different.

Let’s imagine that there are parents who have a son. When the time to study in a high school came, they faced a dilemma – to which class they wanted their son to go.

In the first class there were mostly strong (in educational sense) pupils, and good teachers taught them. This class participated in many olympiads, competitions and always took one of the first places.
The second one consisted of not too bright pupils who never reached for the stars. Their teachers were not so smart people either and were more interested in paperwork than teaching the children.

The parents were realizing that their son belonged to the second class because he never was an excellent pupil, to put it mildly, and it would be more comfortable for him there. Учился бы не напрягаясь, в общем. But if they son studied in the first class, he could significantly increase his educational and cultural level as a whole. Of course, it would take a lot of efforts and time both from the parents and their son; there would be quarrels and scandals, significant deteriorating of his average marks especially on the first stage; a lot of money would be needed for private teachers because school lessons and help from parents would be not enough to achieve the goals (this would lead to cuts of the family’s budget) and so on.

And of course no one guaranteed that the son would achieve the wanted level at the end of the studying, everything might be in vain. But if he successfully finished the first class, then not only would he increase his educational and cultural level but also he would have an opportunity to enroll in some prestige college or something like that. At the same time the second class wouldn’t give him such an opportunity.

Now a question – if you were one of the parents, which one of the classes would you choose for your son? (though, you can consider that as a rhetorical question).


Your dreams about mass ‘exits’ from the EU will be only dreams for a long time. The elections in the Netherlands and France showed this and I am sure that the elections in Germany will show it too.  Brexit is becoming more and more like a parody of what it was promised to be.
And of course there will be more members in the EU because some Balkan countries will join this union too, including Serbia. And you will have to get over it.
About your ‘number of reasons’. You know, more than three years ago your ilk was arguing that in a course of several months Ukraine would virtually cease to exist as a single country. There were also the various numbers of reasons at the time. But the dogs are barking but the caravan keeps going ahead.


----------



## Stratford57

ESay said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly why it happened. The IMF has milked the other E.U countries about as much as they could and needed a new country to rape, pillage and plunder. Russia offered the Ukraine a much better deal that would not have put them in debt or had to put up their natural resources as collateral and with no austerity measures. Ukraine was a buffer between globalist NATO forces and Russia. It would be like China annexing Mexico....you think the U.S would like that??
> 
> 
> 
> The Russian deal would put Ukraine in debt because it offered a loan of 15 bln dollars on 2 years term. I doubt that Ukraine would pay this loan in this term even without all these events happening now and without austerity measures.
> 
> The Euromaidan happened not because of choice between two economical deals. It was a choice between two civilizations if it may be called that. Many Ukrainians don’t want to live in ‘Russian world’ but want to integrate into the Western society. Though, it will take many years and this adventure can be failed of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Many Ukrainians don’t want to live in ‘Russian world’ but want to integrate into the Western society. *
> 
> But the Western world doesn't care what _many Ukrainians want_ and Western World obviously doesn't need such a poor and hopelessly corrupt country in their society (and each day Ukraine only becomes more poor and more corrupt). They already have enough problems besides Ukraine: poor countries which they have to feed and wild crowds of Muslims who blow them up from time to time. If they need Ukraine it is for using it as a pawn against Russia and for sucking up everything possible from it. Basically, Ukraine is a cheap prostitute for EU.
> 
> You seem to be a grown up boy, Esay, but you still believe in fairy tales and try to bite that carrot EU showed you in 2013 but never allowed to try. You will become дедушка (grandpa), but yet your grandchildren won't see European future. Are those Western fairy tales (сказки про белого бычка) worth messed lives of all your countrymen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One Ukrainian politician who was famous in the past but now left the scene once said ‘Don’t try to bring Ukraine to Europe, but try to build Europe in Ukraine’. Of course Europe doesn’t need such poor and corrupt country and there will need to be years to clean up the mess caused by almost 30 years of corruption and mislead. But it is we who must clean this up and it is in our interests in the first turn.
> 
> You can call the country you live in everything you want. It will change nothing and you relentless posting on this forum will change nothing, either. If you want to change something – do it. You are telling how Americans’ taxes go to support the ‘failed state’, but at the same time you yourself also pay taxes to the ‘junta’ including so-called military tax thanks to which so-called ATO against your fellows is ongoing. And you seem to be OK with it. How pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to pay them taxes for killing our people. You?
> 
> I also hate to see West turning our country (including millions of those who never needed alleged "European future") into  a cheap and foolish prostitute who is doing a blow job for EU not even for real money but for promised money. It’s unbelievable example of venality (продажности) and stupidity. Instead of marrying a guy like Russia for better and worse and feeling at least  protected with him, Ukraine prefers to trade just about everything it has in common with Russia (the roots, the history, family connections, religion, the Russian language half a country considers as their first language, and so on and on) and to allow the West to use it as a cheap miserable prostitute. Do you think such a prostitute has any future? I don’t think so.
> 
> But that’s what happens to a country who’s willing to trade its sovereignty and to give it to the countries who don’t give a sh*t about it's future.
> 
> Poland seems to be a little more expensive prostitute for EU comparing to Ukraine, but even Poland is thinking about exiting from EU.
> Head of European Council: Poland prepares to exit EU | CypLIVE
> 
> A lot European people (more and more each day) want to exit from EU, Ukraine is the only  fool who still is dreaming to enter it. But it is not gonna happen for a number of reasons. The sooner people like you understand it the quicker something good may happen to our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t matter hate you something or not. But if you call on someone to stop supporting the ‘junta’, then don’t support it yourself in the first turn.
> 
> 
> It all depends from the point of view. You see prostitutes everywhere; I see the situation a little bit different.
> 
> Let’s imagine that there are parents who have a son. When the time to study in a high school came, they faced a dilemma – to which class they wanted their son to go.
> 
> In the first class there were mostly strong (in educational sense) pupils, and good teachers taught them. This class participated in many olympiads, competitions and always took one of the first places.
> The second one consisted of not too bright pupils who never reached for the stars. Their teachers were not so smart people either and were more interested in paperwork than teaching the children.
> 
> The parents were realizing that their son belonged to the second class because he never was an excellent pupil, to put it mildly, and it would be more comfortable for him there. Учился бы не напрягаясь, в общем. But if they son studied in the first class, he could significantly increase his educational and cultural level as a whole. Of course, it would take a lot of efforts and time both from the parents and their son; there would be quarrels and scandals, significant deteriorating of his average marks especially on the first stage; a lot of money would be needed for private teachers because school lessons and help from parents would be not enough to achieve the goals (this would lead to cuts of the family’s budget) and so on.
> 
> And of course no one guaranteed that the son would achieve the wanted level at the end of the studying, everything might be in vain. But if he successfully finished the first class, then not only would he increase his educational and cultural level but also he would have an opportunity to enroll in some prestige college or something like that. At the same time the second class wouldn’t give him such an opportunity.
> 
> Now a question – if you were one of the parents, which one of the classes would you choose for your son? (though, you can consider that as a rhetorical question).
> 
> 
> Your dreams about mass ‘exits’ from the EU will be only dreams for a long time. The elections in the Netherlands and France showed this and I am sure that the elections in Germany will show it too.  Brexit is becoming more and more like a parody of what it was promised to be.
> And of course there will be more members in the EU because some Balkan countries will join this union too, including Serbia. And you will have to get over it.
> About your ‘number of reasons’. You know, more than three years ago your ilk was arguing that in a course of several months Ukraine would virtually cease to exist as a single country. There were also the various numbers of reasons at the time. But the dogs are barking but the caravan keeps going ahead.
Click to expand...


Your ballade about a son is good if it was about parents. We are talking about stepparents, who are evil and only want profit for _themselves,_ not the son. The son only needs to serve their purposes: in our case to hate Russia and to get more and more brainwashed each day to be easy to manipulate.

That’s the root of the problem: you give up your sovereignty and the people who don’t have anything to do with your mentality, history, genes, religion  come to your country, seize the power *unconstitutionally*,  control you from abroad,  tell you whom to be friends with and deeply brainwash you every day to make as many people serve their dirty geopolitical goals as possible, not yours, Esay, not yours. The fact that some people from abroad came to your country, promised to bring _democracy_ *but started with violation of your constitution* should have woken you up long time ago,

You seem to think you are smart. Then try to stop listen to Soros puppets Media and try to add 2 and 2 yourself. You may find out interesting things. For example, try to understand why official Kiev makes the population of Ukraine buy Russian gas from Europe. _It’s still Russian gas_, it has not become any holy gas just because it crossed Europe and came back to Ukrainian customer. But robbed and miserable Ukrainian customer (not official Kiev), who’s monthly retirement is about $50 and in a lot of cases is smaller than monthly utilities payments  has to pay a lot more for it (about 30% more or so).

As for European people (not EU weak and dependent “leaders”) more and more of them are thinking EU was a bad idea. And Polish leaders are talking about exiting it for some reason, I didn’t put words into their mouth.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stratford57 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Russian deal would put Ukraine in debt because it offered a loan of 15 bln dollars on 2 years term. I doubt that Ukraine would pay this loan in this term even without all these events happening now and without austerity measures.
> 
> The Euromaidan happened not because of choice between two economical deals. It was a choice between two civilizations if it may be called that. Many Ukrainians don’t want to live in ‘Russian world’ but want to integrate into the Western society. Though, it will take many years and this adventure can be failed of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Many Ukrainians don’t want to live in ‘Russian world’ but want to integrate into the Western society. *
> 
> But the Western world doesn't care what _many Ukrainians want_ and Western World obviously doesn't need such a poor and hopelessly corrupt country in their society (and each day Ukraine only becomes more poor and more corrupt). They already have enough problems besides Ukraine: poor countries which they have to feed and wild crowds of Muslims who blow them up from time to time. If they need Ukraine it is for using it as a pawn against Russia and for sucking up everything possible from it. Basically, Ukraine is a cheap prostitute for EU.
> 
> You seem to be a grown up boy, Esay, but you still believe in fairy tales and try to bite that carrot EU showed you in 2013 but never allowed to try. You will become дедушка (grandpa), but yet your grandchildren won't see European future. Are those Western fairy tales (сказки про белого бычка) worth messed lives of all your countrymen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One Ukrainian politician who was famous in the past but now left the scene once said ‘Don’t try to bring Ukraine to Europe, but try to build Europe in Ukraine’. Of course Europe doesn’t need such poor and corrupt country and there will need to be years to clean up the mess caused by almost 30 years of corruption and mislead. But it is we who must clean this up and it is in our interests in the first turn.
> 
> You can call the country you live in everything you want. It will change nothing and you relentless posting on this forum will change nothing, either. If you want to change something – do it. You are telling how Americans’ taxes go to support the ‘failed state’, but at the same time you yourself also pay taxes to the ‘junta’ including so-called military tax thanks to which so-called ATO against your fellows is ongoing. And you seem to be OK with it. How pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to pay them taxes for killing our people. You?
> 
> I also hate to see West turning our country (including millions of those who never needed alleged "European future") into  a cheap and foolish prostitute who is doing a blow job for EU not even for real money but for promised money. It’s unbelievable example of venality (продажности) and stupidity. Instead of marrying a guy like Russia for better and worse and feeling at least  protected with him, Ukraine prefers to trade just about everything it has in common with Russia (the roots, the history, family connections, religion, the Russian language half a country considers as their first language, and so on and on) and to allow the West to use it as a cheap miserable prostitute. Do you think such a prostitute has any future? I don’t think so.
> 
> But that’s what happens to a country who’s willing to trade its sovereignty and to give it to the countries who don’t give a sh*t about it's future.
> 
> Poland seems to be a little more expensive prostitute for EU comparing to Ukraine, but even Poland is thinking about exiting from EU.
> Head of European Council: Poland prepares to exit EU | CypLIVE
> 
> A lot European people (more and more each day) want to exit from EU, Ukraine is the only  fool who still is dreaming to enter it. But it is not gonna happen for a number of reasons. The sooner people like you understand it the quicker something good may happen to our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t matter hate you something or not. But if you call on someone to stop supporting the ‘junta’, then don’t support it yourself in the first turn.
> 
> 
> It all depends from the point of view. You see prostitutes everywhere; I see the situation a little bit different.
> 
> Let’s imagine that there are parents who have a son. When the time to study in a high school came, they faced a dilemma – to which class they wanted their son to go.
> 
> In the first class there were mostly strong (in educational sense) pupils, and good teachers taught them. This class participated in many olympiads, competitions and always took one of the first places.
> The second one consisted of not too bright pupils who never reached for the stars. Their teachers were not so smart people either and were more interested in paperwork than teaching the children.
> 
> The parents were realizing that their son belonged to the second class because he never was an excellent pupil, to put it mildly, and it would be more comfortable for him there. Учился бы не напрягаясь, в общем. But if they son studied in the first class, he could significantly increase his educational and cultural level as a whole. Of course, it would take a lot of efforts and time both from the parents and their son; there would be quarrels and scandals, significant deteriorating of his average marks especially on the first stage; a lot of money would be needed for private teachers because school lessons and help from parents would be not enough to achieve the goals (this would lead to cuts of the family’s budget) and so on.
> 
> And of course no one guaranteed that the son would achieve the wanted level at the end of the studying, everything might be in vain. But if he successfully finished the first class, then not only would he increase his educational and cultural level but also he would have an opportunity to enroll in some prestige college or something like that. At the same time the second class wouldn’t give him such an opportunity.
> 
> Now a question – if you were one of the parents, which one of the classes would you choose for your son? (though, you can consider that as a rhetorical question).
> 
> 
> Your dreams about mass ‘exits’ from the EU will be only dreams for a long time. The elections in the Netherlands and France showed this and I am sure that the elections in Germany will show it too.  Brexit is becoming more and more like a parody of what it was promised to be.
> And of course there will be more members in the EU because some Balkan countries will join this union too, including Serbia. And you will have to get over it.
> About your ‘number of reasons’. You know, more than three years ago your ilk was arguing that in a course of several months Ukraine would virtually cease to exist as a single country. There were also the various numbers of reasons at the time. But the dogs are barking but the caravan keeps going ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ballade about a son is good if it was about parents. We are talking about stepparents, who are evil and only want profit for _themselves,_ not the son. The son only needs to serve their purposes: in our case to hate Russia and to get more and more brainwashed each day to be easy to manipulate.
> 
> That’s the root of the problem: you give up your sovereignty and the people who don’t have anything to do with your mentality, history, genes, religion  come to your country, seize the power *unconstitutionally*,  control you from abroad,  tell you whom to be friends with and deeply brainwash you every day to make as many people serve their dirty geopolitical goals as possible, not yours, Esay, not yours. The fact that some people from abroad came to your country, promised to bring _democracy_ *but started with violation of your constitution* should have woken you up long time ago,
> 
> You seem to think you are smart. Then try to stop listen to Soros puppets Media and try to add 2 and 2 yourself. You may find out interesting things. For example, try to understand why official Kiev makes the population of Ukraine buy Russian gas from Europe. _It’s still Russian gas_, it has not become any holy gas just because it crossed Europe and came back to Ukrainian customer. But robbed and miserable Ukrainian customer (not official Kiev), who’s monthly retirement is about $50 and in a lot of cases is smaller than monthly utilities payments  has to pay a lot more for it (about 30% more or so).
> 
> As for European people (not EU weak and dependent “leaders”) more and more of them are thinking EU was a bad idea. And Polish leaders are talking about exiting it for some reason, I didn’t put words into their mouth.
Click to expand...

The European Union is like a same-sex couple who don't want the manly Putin to lead their adopted son on the road to heterosexuality.


----------



## Stratford57

The Sage of Main Street said:


> The European Union is like a same-sex couple who don't want the manly Putin to lead their adopted son on the road to heterosexuality.



Deep State in USA hated to see good relationship of Germany and Russia benefiting both sides. So here comes Ukraine, which simply has been used as a pawn for harming both Germany and Russia. Over 40 million people in Ukraine became hostages of that dirty geopolitical game. Simple and primitive action but worked so darn good.

Esay has mentioned a saying: dogs are barking but the caravan keeps going ahead. Not correct in Ukrainian case: Ukraine is not going ahead, it's pushed on the Soros short leash back to jungles, quickly and efficiently. And only Ukrainians have been barking so far, Russia behaves herself with dignity.

*G*eorge Friedman, Founder and Chairman of Stratfor:
This speech came after another interesting interview where he admits that the overthrow of Yanukovych was "the most blatant coup in history" and among other things the American "payback" for Russian involvement in Syria. 
· The primordial interest of the United States for centuries (WWI, WWII and the Cold War) has been to *stop a coalition between Germany and Russia. *

*Germany* is in very peculiar position and they have a *very complex relationship with Russians.*
The Germans themselves don't know what to do and haven't made up their mind.
For the US, *the primordial fear is German capital and technology and Russian natural resources and manpower.* This combination for centuries has scared the United States
Stratfor Chairman Straight-Talking: US Policy Is Driven by Imperative to Stop Coalition between Germany and Russia


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stratford57 said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> The European Union is like a same-sex couple who don't want the manly Putin to lead their adopted son on the road to heterosexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deep State in USA hated to see good relationship of Germany and Russia benefiting both sides. So here comes Ukraine, which simply has been used as a pawn for harming both Germany and Russia. Over 40 million people in Ukraine became hostages of that dirty geopolitical game. Simple and primitive action but worked so darn good.
> 
> Esay has mentioned a saying: dogs are barking but the caravan keeps going ahead. Not correct in Ukrainian case: Ukraine is not going ahead, it's pushed on the Soros short leash back to jungles, quickly and efficiently. And only Ukrainians have been barking so far, Russia behaves herself with dignity.
> 
> *G*eorge Friedman, Founder and Chairman of Stratfor:
> This speech came after another interesting interview where he admits that the overthrow of Yanukovych was "the most blatant coup in history" and among other things the American "payback" for Russian involvement in Syria.
> · The primordial interest of the United States for centuries (WWI, WWII and the Cold War) has been to *stop a coalition between Germany and Russia. *
> 
> *Germany* is in very peculiar position and they have a *very complex relationship with Russians.*
> The Germans themselves don't know what to do and haven't made up their mind.
> For the US, *the primordial fear is German capital and technology and Russian natural resources and manpower.* This combination for centuries has scared the United States
> Stratfor Chairman Straight-Talking: US Policy Is Driven by Imperative to Stop Coalition between Germany and Russia
Click to expand...

*Degreed Means Degraded*


Why can't it be American "capital and technology and Russian natural resources"?  This unnecessary policy shows how simple-minded the academic-scum "experts" are.  When will wake up to the unreliability of the Poison Ivy?  Why should we let escapist nerds do our thinking for us?


----------



## Stratford57

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> The European Union is like a same-sex couple who don't want the manly Putin to lead their adopted son on the road to heterosexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deep State in USA hated to see good relationship of Germany and Russia benefiting both sides. So here comes Ukraine, which simply has been used as a pawn for harming both Germany and Russia. Over 40 million people in Ukraine became hostages of that dirty geopolitical game. Simple and primitive action but worked so darn good.
> 
> Esay has mentioned a saying: dogs are barking but the caravan keeps going ahead. Not correct in Ukrainian case: Ukraine is not going ahead, it's pushed on the Soros short leash back to jungles, quickly and efficiently. And only Ukrainians have been barking so far, Russia behaves herself with dignity.
> 
> *G*eorge Friedman, Founder and Chairman of Stratfor:
> This speech came after another interesting interview where he admits that the overthrow of Yanukovych was "the most blatant coup in history" and among other things the American "payback" for Russian involvement in Syria.
> · The primordial interest of the United States for centuries (WWI, WWII and the Cold War) has been to *stop a coalition between Germany and Russia. *
> 
> *Germany* is in very peculiar position and they have a *very complex relationship with Russians.*
> The Germans themselves don't know what to do and haven't made up their mind.
> For the US, *the primordial fear is German capital and technology and Russian natural resources and manpower.* This combination for centuries has scared the United States
> Stratfor Chairman Straight-Talking: US Policy Is Driven by Imperative to Stop Coalition between Germany and Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Degreed Means Degraded*
> 
> 
> Why can't it be American "capital and technology and Russian natural resources"?  This unnecessary policy shows how simple-minded the academic-scum "experts" are.  When will wake up to the unreliability of the Poison Ivy?  Why should we let escapist nerds do our thinking for us?
Click to expand...


If Russia and USA cooperated together, all military complex would catastrophically lose a lot of money. That's the root of all artificially created bad relatonship between USA and Russia.

*To counter the new Russian ‘threat’ not just to ‘democratic’ Ukraine, but to other countries in eastern Europe, we’re told we need a big increase in NATO ‘defense’ spending. And who does that benefit? Why, US defense contractors! *

*As Charlie Chaplin commented in his classic 1947 black comedy Monsieur Verdoux, "Wars, conflicts, it’s all business!"*

By any objective assessment it's NATO - not Russia - with its build up of arms and soldiers on the borders of Russia, which threatens the peace of Europe. But anyone who points this out, and mentions the military alliance’s relentless _Drang nach Osten_, threatens the profits of US defense companies and is attacked as an ‘appeaser' or ‘Kremlin stooge’ *by those with a vested financial interest in keeping tensions high.*

*It was a US President, Dwight D Eisenhower, who first warned us about the US military-industrial complex, back in 1961:“We must guard against the acquisition of unwarranted influence, whether sought or unsought, by the military–industrial complex”, he said.*

No one could accuse Ike, the Supreme Commander of Allied Forces in Europe in World War Two, of being a ‘pinko’ or a ‘Kremlin stooge’. But the situation is much worse today than it was back in Eisenhower’s day.

*Neocons have embedded themselves in the corridors of power. They claim to be interested in spreading ‘democracy’, but the reality is that the neocon movement is all about money and profits.*

How much longer will the citizens of the world put up with a situation in which warmongers with ties to the military-industrial complex are allowed to stoke up international tensions? *The next time you read or hear someone issue stark warnings about the ‘Russian threat’ - and why NATO needs to hike its spending to deal with it - just follow the money trail.*

Follow the money trail for source of 'Russian threat' paranoia
----

McCain  released his own new defense budget: five years – *five trillion dollar defense budget; a lot of that is aimed at Russia. *It is great for the American military-industrial complex, *which is what keeps John McCain in office*.  One of the reasons why he cannot stand Donald Trump and he could not stand to have any change in Washington’s anti-Russia policies… If anyone is hurting American democracy, it’s people like John McCain
‘John McCain passed dossier to make Trump look bad; now he’s trying to save his hide’
----

 Russian President Vladimir Putin made the point that *NATO needs a foreign enemy otherwise there would be no reason for its existence.*
Articles: Putin and Trump on NATO
---

As it's becoming obvious especially with Trump's appearance on political arena, Deep State badly needs Russia as an enemy, not a friend and Deep State is doing its best brainwashing as many people in the world as possible to keep it that way. Too bad so many people are willing to give up their own brains so easily.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stratford57 said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> The European Union is like a same-sex couple who don't want the manly Putin to lead their adopted son on the road to heterosexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deep State in USA hated to see good relationship of Germany and Russia benefiting both sides. So here comes Ukraine, which simply has been used as a pawn for harming both Germany and Russia. Over 40 million people in Ukraine became hostages of that dirty geopolitical game. Simple and primitive action but worked so darn good.
> 
> Esay has mentioned a saying: dogs are barking but the caravan keeps going ahead. Not correct in Ukrainian case: Ukraine is not going ahead, it's pushed on the Soros short leash back to jungles, quickly and efficiently. And only Ukrainians have been barking so far, Russia behaves herself with dignity.
> 
> *G*eorge Friedman, Founder and Chairman of Stratfor:
> This speech came after another interesting interview where he admits that the overthrow of Yanukovych was "the most blatant coup in history" and among other things the American "payback" for Russian involvement in Syria.
> · The primordial interest of the United States for centuries (WWI, WWII and the Cold War) has been to *stop a coalition between Germany and Russia. *
> 
> *Germany* is in very peculiar position and they have a *very complex relationship with Russians.*
> The Germans themselves don't know what to do and haven't made up their mind.
> For the US, *the primordial fear is German capital and technology and Russian natural resources and manpower.* This combination for centuries has scared the United States
> Stratfor Chairman Straight-Talking: US Policy Is Driven by Imperative to Stop Coalition between Germany and Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Degreed Means Degraded*
> 
> 
> Why can't it be American "capital and technology and Russian natural resources"?  This unnecessary policy shows how simple-minded the academic-scum "experts" are.  When will wake up to the unreliability of the Poison Ivy?  Why should we let escapist nerds do our thinking for us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Russia and USA cooperated together, all military complex would catastrophically lose a lot of money. That's the root of all artificially created bad relatonship between USA and Russia.
> 
> *To counter the new Russian ‘threat’ not just to ‘democratic’ Ukraine, but to other countries in eastern Europe, we’re told we need a big increase in NATO ‘defense’ spending. And who does that benefit? Why, US defense contractors! *
> 
> *As Charlie Chaplin commented in his classic 1947 black comedy Monsieur Verdoux, "Wars, conflicts, it’s all business!"*
> 
> By any objective assessment it's NATO - not Russia - with its build up of arms and soldiers on the borders of Russia, which threatens the peace of Europe. But anyone who points this out, and mentions the military alliance’s relentless _Drang nach Osten_, threatens the profits of US defense companies and is attacked as an ‘appeaser' or ‘Kremlin stooge’ *by those with a vested financial interest in keeping tensions high.*
> 
> *It was a US President, Dwight D Eisenhower, who first warned us about the US military-industrial complex, back in 1961:“We must guard against the acquisition of unwarranted influence, whether sought or unsought, by the military–industrial complex”, he said.*
> 
> No one could accuse Ike, the Supreme Commander of Allied Forces in Europe in World War Two, of being a ‘pinko’ or a ‘Kremlin stooge’. But the situation is much worse today than it was back in Eisenhower’s day.
> 
> *Neocons have embedded themselves in the corridors of power. They claim to be interested in spreading ‘democracy’, but the reality is that the neocon movement is all about money and profits.*
> 
> How much longer will the citizens of the world put up with a situation in which warmongers with ties to the military-industrial complex are allowed to stoke up international tensions? *The next time you read or hear someone issue stark warnings about the ‘Russian threat’ - and why NATO needs to hike its spending to deal with it - just follow the money trail.*
> 
> Follow the money trail for source of 'Russian threat' paranoia
> ----
> 
> McCain  released his own new defense budget: five years – *five trillion dollar defense budget; a lot of that is aimed at Russia. *It is great for the American military-industrial complex, *which is what keeps John McCain in office*.  One of the reasons why he cannot stand Donald Trump and he could not stand to have any change in Washington’s anti-Russia policies… If anyone is hurting American democracy, it’s people like John McCain
> ‘John McCain passed dossier to make Trump look bad; now he’s trying to save his hide’
> ----
> 
> Russian President Vladimir Putin made the point that *NATO needs a foreign enemy otherwise there would be no reason for its existence.*
> Articles: Putin and Trump on NATO
> ---
> 
> As it's becoming obvious especially with Trump's appearance on political arena, Deep State badly needs Russia as an enemy, not a friend and Deep State is doing its best brainwashing as many people in the world as possible to keep it that way. Too bad so many people are willing to give up their own brains so easily.
> 
> View attachment 142927
Click to expand...

It's not the MIC's fault that it is being misused.  We need it in order to take possession of all Muslim oilfields:

Russia takes Iran's
The formerly Great Britain takes Iraq's 
India takes Kuwait's and the Emirates'
USA takes Saudi Arabia's
China takes Indonesia's
Whoever wants to make Europe great again takes North Africa's


----------



## ESay

Stratford57 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Russian deal would put Ukraine in debt because it offered a loan of 15 bln dollars on 2 years term. I doubt that Ukraine would pay this loan in this term even without all these events happening now and without austerity measures.
> 
> The Euromaidan happened not because of choice between two economical deals. It was a choice between two civilizations if it may be called that. Many Ukrainians don’t want to live in ‘Russian world’ but want to integrate into the Western society. Though, it will take many years and this adventure can be failed of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Many Ukrainians don’t want to live in ‘Russian world’ but want to integrate into the Western society. *
> 
> But the Western world doesn't care what _many Ukrainians want_ and Western World obviously doesn't need such a poor and hopelessly corrupt country in their society (and each day Ukraine only becomes more poor and more corrupt). They already have enough problems besides Ukraine: poor countries which they have to feed and wild crowds of Muslims who blow them up from time to time. If they need Ukraine it is for using it as a pawn against Russia and for sucking up everything possible from it. Basically, Ukraine is a cheap prostitute for EU.
> 
> You seem to be a grown up boy, Esay, but you still believe in fairy tales and try to bite that carrot EU showed you in 2013 but never allowed to try. You will become дедушка (grandpa), but yet your grandchildren won't see European future. Are those Western fairy tales (сказки про белого бычка) worth messed lives of all your countrymen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One Ukrainian politician who was famous in the past but now left the scene once said ‘Don’t try to bring Ukraine to Europe, but try to build Europe in Ukraine’. Of course Europe doesn’t need such poor and corrupt country and there will need to be years to clean up the mess caused by almost 30 years of corruption and mislead. But it is we who must clean this up and it is in our interests in the first turn.
> 
> You can call the country you live in everything you want. It will change nothing and you relentless posting on this forum will change nothing, either. If you want to change something – do it. You are telling how Americans’ taxes go to support the ‘failed state’, but at the same time you yourself also pay taxes to the ‘junta’ including so-called military tax thanks to which so-called ATO against your fellows is ongoing. And you seem to be OK with it. How pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to pay them taxes for killing our people. You?
> 
> I also hate to see West turning our country (including millions of those who never needed alleged "European future") into  a cheap and foolish prostitute who is doing a blow job for EU not even for real money but for promised money. It’s unbelievable example of venality (продажности) and stupidity. Instead of marrying a guy like Russia for better and worse and feeling at least  protected with him, Ukraine prefers to trade just about everything it has in common with Russia (the roots, the history, family connections, religion, the Russian language half a country considers as their first language, and so on and on) and to allow the West to use it as a cheap miserable prostitute. Do you think such a prostitute has any future? I don’t think so.
> 
> But that’s what happens to a country who’s willing to trade its sovereignty and to give it to the countries who don’t give a sh*t about it's future.
> 
> Poland seems to be a little more expensive prostitute for EU comparing to Ukraine, but even Poland is thinking about exiting from EU.
> Head of European Council: Poland prepares to exit EU | CypLIVE
> 
> A lot European people (more and more each day) want to exit from EU, Ukraine is the only  fool who still is dreaming to enter it. But it is not gonna happen for a number of reasons. The sooner people like you understand it the quicker something good may happen to our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t matter hate you something or not. But if you call on someone to stop supporting the ‘junta’, then don’t support it yourself in the first turn.
> 
> 
> It all depends from the point of view. You see prostitutes everywhere; I see the situation a little bit different.
> 
> Let’s imagine that there are parents who have a son. When the time to study in a high school came, they faced a dilemma – to which class they wanted their son to go.
> 
> In the first class there were mostly strong (in educational sense) pupils, and good teachers taught them. This class participated in many olympiads, competitions and always took one of the first places.
> The second one consisted of not too bright pupils who never reached for the stars. Their teachers were not so smart people either and were more interested in paperwork than teaching the children.
> 
> The parents were realizing that their son belonged to the second class because he never was an excellent pupil, to put it mildly, and it would be more comfortable for him there. Учился бы не напрягаясь, в общем. But if they son studied in the first class, he could significantly increase his educational and cultural level as a whole. Of course, it would take a lot of efforts and time both from the parents and their son; there would be quarrels and scandals, significant deteriorating of his average marks especially on the first stage; a lot of money would be needed for private teachers because school lessons and help from parents would be not enough to achieve the goals (this would lead to cuts of the family’s budget) and so on.
> 
> And of course no one guaranteed that the son would achieve the wanted level at the end of the studying, everything might be in vain. But if he successfully finished the first class, then not only would he increase his educational and cultural level but also he would have an opportunity to enroll in some prestige college or something like that. At the same time the second class wouldn’t give him such an opportunity.
> 
> Now a question – if you were one of the parents, which one of the classes would you choose for your son? (though, you can consider that as a rhetorical question).
> 
> 
> Your dreams about mass ‘exits’ from the EU will be only dreams for a long time. The elections in the Netherlands and France showed this and I am sure that the elections in Germany will show it too.  Brexit is becoming more and more like a parody of what it was promised to be.
> And of course there will be more members in the EU because some Balkan countries will join this union too, including Serbia. And you will have to get over it.
> About your ‘number of reasons’. You know, more than three years ago your ilk was arguing that in a course of several months Ukraine would virtually cease to exist as a single country. There were also the various numbers of reasons at the time. But the dogs are barking but the caravan keeps going ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ballade about a son is good if it was about parents. We are talking about stepparents, who are evil and only want profit for _themselves,_ not the son. The son only needs to serve their purposes: in our case to hate Russia and to get more and more brainwashed each day to be easy to manipulate.
> 
> That’s the root of the problem: you give up your sovereignty and the people who don’t have anything to do with your mentality, history, genes, religion  come to your country, seize the power *unconstitutionally*,  control you from abroad,  tell you whom to be friends with and deeply brainwash you every day to make as many people serve their dirty geopolitical goals as possible, not yours, Esay, not yours. The fact that some people from abroad came to your country, promised to bring _democracy_ *but started with violation of your constitution* should have woken you up long time ago,
> 
> You seem to think you are smart. Then try to stop listen to Soros puppets Media and try to add 2 and 2 yourself. You may find out interesting things. For example, try to understand why official Kiev makes the population of Ukraine buy Russian gas from Europe. _It’s still Russian gas_, it has not become any holy gas just because it crossed Europe and came back to Ukrainian customer. But robbed and miserable Ukrainian customer (not official Kiev), who’s monthly retirement is about $50 and in a lot of cases is smaller than monthly utilities payments  has to pay a lot more for it (about 30% more or so).
> 
> As for European people (not EU weak and dependent “leaders”) more and more of them are thinking EU was a bad idea. And Polish leaders are talking about exiting it for some reason, I didn’t put words into their mouth.
Click to expand...

It seems you didn’t understand my ballade properly. The parents and the son are a whole; it is we and our country.


I don’t think that we and the Russians have similar mentality. On the contrary, despite cultural and linguistic similarity, there is an abyss lying between us.


The US or say Germany have democracy?


Of course it is Russian gas. According to Ukrainian officials, at the time of signing of the deals on re-export it was more profitable to buy gas from Slovakia (Russian gas) than directly from Russia on the terms of contract between Naftogaz and Gazprom. It may well be that situation is different now. The sticking point is the amount of discount which Russia agrees to give Ukraine to the base price. Anyway, I don’t think that the direct supplies will be until the Stockholm Arbitrage makes its final decision.


Poland leaving the EU? Considering billions of euros flowing to Poland from the EU budget, it looks like a joke. Keep dreaming.


----------



## Stratford57

ESay said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Many Ukrainians don’t want to live in ‘Russian world’ but want to integrate into the Western society. *
> 
> But the Western world doesn't care what _many Ukrainians want_ and Western World obviously doesn't need such a poor and hopelessly corrupt country in their society (and each day Ukraine only becomes more poor and more corrupt). They already have enough problems besides Ukraine: poor countries which they have to feed and wild crowds of Muslims who blow them up from time to time. If they need Ukraine it is for using it as a pawn against Russia and for sucking up everything possible from it. Basically, Ukraine is a cheap prostitute for EU.
> 
> You seem to be a grown up boy, Esay, but you still believe in fairy tales and try to bite that carrot EU showed you in 2013 but never allowed to try. You will become дедушка (grandpa), but yet your grandchildren won't see European future. Are those Western fairy tales (сказки про белого бычка) worth messed lives of all your countrymen?
> 
> 
> 
> One Ukrainian politician who was famous in the past but now left the scene once said ‘Don’t try to bring Ukraine to Europe, but try to build Europe in Ukraine’. Of course Europe doesn’t need such poor and corrupt country and there will need to be years to clean up the mess caused by almost 30 years of corruption and mislead. But it is we who must clean this up and it is in our interests in the first turn.
> 
> You can call the country you live in everything you want. It will change nothing and you relentless posting on this forum will change nothing, either. If you want to change something – do it. You are telling how Americans’ taxes go to support the ‘failed state’, but at the same time you yourself also pay taxes to the ‘junta’ including so-called military tax thanks to which so-called ATO against your fellows is ongoing. And you seem to be OK with it. How pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to pay them taxes for killing our people. You?
> 
> I also hate to see West turning our country (including millions of those who never needed alleged "European future") into  a cheap and foolish prostitute who is doing a blow job for EU not even for real money but for promised money. It’s unbelievable example of venality (продажности) and stupidity. Instead of marrying a guy like Russia for better and worse and feeling at least  protected with him, Ukraine prefers to trade just about everything it has in common with Russia (the roots, the history, family connections, religion, the Russian language half a country considers as their first language, and so on and on) and to allow the West to use it as a cheap miserable prostitute. Do you think such a prostitute has any future? I don’t think so.
> 
> But that’s what happens to a country who’s willing to trade its sovereignty and to give it to the countries who don’t give a sh*t about it's future.
> 
> Poland seems to be a little more expensive prostitute for EU comparing to Ukraine, but even Poland is thinking about exiting from EU.
> Head of European Council: Poland prepares to exit EU | CypLIVE
> 
> A lot European people (more and more each day) want to exit from EU, Ukraine is the only  fool who still is dreaming to enter it. But it is not gonna happen for a number of reasons. The sooner people like you understand it the quicker something good may happen to our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t matter hate you something or not. But if you call on someone to stop supporting the ‘junta’, then don’t support it yourself in the first turn.
> 
> 
> It all depends from the point of view. You see prostitutes everywhere; I see the situation a little bit different.
> 
> Let’s imagine that there are parents who have a son. When the time to study in a high school came, they faced a dilemma – to which class they wanted their son to go.
> 
> In the first class there were mostly strong (in educational sense) pupils, and good teachers taught them. This class participated in many olympiads, competitions and always took one of the first places.
> The second one consisted of not too bright pupils who never reached for the stars. Their teachers were not so smart people either and were more interested in paperwork than teaching the children.
> 
> The parents were realizing that their son belonged to the second class because he never was an excellent pupil, to put it mildly, and it would be more comfortable for him there. Учился бы не напрягаясь, в общем. But if they son studied in the first class, he could significantly increase his educational and cultural level as a whole. Of course, it would take a lot of efforts and time both from the parents and their son; there would be quarrels and scandals, significant deteriorating of his average marks especially on the first stage; a lot of money would be needed for private teachers because school lessons and help from parents would be not enough to achieve the goals (this would lead to cuts of the family’s budget) and so on.
> 
> And of course no one guaranteed that the son would achieve the wanted level at the end of the studying, everything might be in vain. But if he successfully finished the first class, then not only would he increase his educational and cultural level but also he would have an opportunity to enroll in some prestige college or something like that. At the same time the second class wouldn’t give him such an opportunity.
> 
> Now a question – if you were one of the parents, which one of the classes would you choose for your son? (though, you can consider that as a rhetorical question).
> 
> 
> Your dreams about mass ‘exits’ from the EU will be only dreams for a long time. The elections in the Netherlands and France showed this and I am sure that the elections in Germany will show it too.  Brexit is becoming more and more like a parody of what it was promised to be.
> And of course there will be more members in the EU because some Balkan countries will join this union too, including Serbia. And you will have to get over it.
> About your ‘number of reasons’. You know, more than three years ago your ilk was arguing that in a course of several months Ukraine would virtually cease to exist as a single country. There were also the various numbers of reasons at the time. But the dogs are barking but the caravan keeps going ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ballade about a son is good if it was about parents. We are talking about stepparents, who are evil and only want profit for _themselves,_ not the son. The son only needs to serve their purposes: in our case to hate Russia and to get more and more brainwashed each day to be easy to manipulate.
> 
> That’s the root of the problem: you give up your sovereignty and the people who don’t have anything to do with your mentality, history, genes, religion  come to your country, seize the power *unconstitutionally*,  control you from abroad,  tell you whom to be friends with and deeply brainwash you every day to make as many people serve their dirty geopolitical goals as possible, not yours, Esay, not yours. The fact that some people from abroad came to your country, promised to bring _democracy_ *but started with violation of your constitution* should have woken you up long time ago,
> 
> You seem to think you are smart. Then try to stop listen to Soros puppets Media and try to add 2 and 2 yourself. You may find out interesting things. For example, try to understand why official Kiev makes the population of Ukraine buy Russian gas from Europe. _It’s still Russian gas_, it has not become any holy gas just because it crossed Europe and came back to Ukrainian customer. But robbed and miserable Ukrainian customer (not official Kiev), who’s monthly retirement is about $50 and in a lot of cases is smaller than monthly utilities payments  has to pay a lot more for it (about 30% more or so).
> 
> As for European people (not EU weak and dependent “leaders”) more and more of them are thinking EU was a bad idea. And Polish leaders are talking about exiting it for some reason, I didn’t put words into their mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you didn’t understand my ballade properly. The parents and the son are a whole; it is we and our country.
> 
> 
> I don’t think that we and the Russians have similar mentality. On the contrary, despite cultural and linguistic similarity, there is an abyss lying between us.
> 
> 
> The US or say Germany have democracy?
> 
> 
> Of course it is Russian gas. According to Ukrainian officials, at the time of signing of the deals on re-export it was more profitable to buy gas from Slovakia (Russian gas) than directly from Russia on the terms of contract between Naftogaz and Gazprom. It may well be that situation is different now. The sticking point is the amount of discount which Russia agrees to give Ukraine to the base price. Anyway, I don’t think that the direct supplies will be until the Stockholm Arbitrage makes its final decision.
> 
> 
> Poland leaving the EU? Considering billions of euros flowing to Poland from the EU budget, it looks like a joke. Keep dreaming.
Click to expand...


Seems like substitute the facts is your favorite occupation, Esay. I don't have ANY dreams about Europe, in fact, I don't give a sh*t about it. I just gave you a link form the Internet (which you trust so much) with some talks about it.

Moreover, there is a new book (2017) *The Strange Death of Europe by  Douglas Murray:*

People from Africa and the Middle East are pouring into the EU at an astounding rate.   Most have no jobs skills so they will have to be supported by the government or become Criminals.   The EU will never be able to support all of Africa or so many from the Middle East.  In short order most of  the EU will third world countries then people will be sneaking into Russia.  Make no mistake, these people for the most part are not war refugees they are economic immigrants wanting to be taken care of.

Murray takes a step back at each stage and looks at the bigger and deeper issues which lie behind a continent's possible demise, from an atmosphere of mass terror attacks to the steady erosion of our freedoms. The audiobook addresses the disappointing failure of multiculturalism, Angela Merkel's U-turn on migration, the lack of repatriation, and the Western fixation on guilt. Murray travels to Berlin, Paris, Scandinavia, Lampedusa, and Greece to uncover the malaise at the very heart of the European culture and to hear the stories of those who have arrived in Europe from far away.

*The Strange Death of Europe: Immigration, Identity, Islam*
-----
Crimeans returned to Russia and now since 2014 despite of all the attempts of official Kiev to block Crimea from water and electricity Crimea is going up (slowly) and Ukraine is rolling down (very quickly).

I know several Crimeans currently living in USA, who rushed back *to Crimea to drop Ukrainian citizenship and to obtain Russian citizenship.* One woman decided to move to Crimea from USA for good after Crimea returned to Russia. Everybody I know from Crimea (or friends/relatives of my friends) are very happy about their reunification with Russia and feel sorry watching how Ukraine becomes more and more poor and corrupt each day, where only crooks and Nazis are feeling good and free.
------
Tthe delegation of French parliamentarians led by member of National Assembly, ex-Minister of transport of France Thierry Mariani visited the Crimea with a three-day visit. “Those who describe the Crimea as occupied territory, you’d better have been there and seen what is happening… *Crimea has chosen its path in the referendum*” — said Mariani at the press conference in Moscow.

Thierry Mariani: Better to be Crimean Tatar than Russian in Baltics
-----
In 2016 Ukraine officially became the poorest country in Europe.
Ukraine Becoming Poorest Country in Europe Amid IMF-Mandated Austerity
-----
If Ukraine wants to survive, it needs to be with Russia. If Western Ukraine wants to join Europe, it’s fine: Eastern Ukraine must be allowed to have referendums in each oblast to decide whom they want to be with: Russian brothers or European strangers. That would at least be a democratic way. You may want to waste all your life to wait till Europe adopts you, but there are millions of people in Ukraine who don’t.

One thing is for sure: if we were in charge and you guys wanted to separate from us we would neither start a war against you nor force you to stay with us as hostages. Think about it.


----------



## Stratford57

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Many Ukrainians don’t want to live in ‘Russian world’ but want to integrate into the Western society. *
> 
> But the Western world doesn't care what _many Ukrainians want_ and Western World obviously doesn't need such a poor and hopelessly corrupt country in their society (and each day Ukraine only becomes more poor and more corrupt). They already have enough problems besides Ukraine: poor countries which they have to feed and wild crowds of Muslims who blow them up from time to time. If they need Ukraine it is for using it as a pawn against Russia and for sucking up everything possible from it. Basically, Ukraine is a cheap prostitute for EU.
> 
> You seem to be a grown up boy, Esay, but you still believe in fairy tales and try to bite that carrot EU showed you in 2013 but never allowed to try. You will become дедушка (grandpa), but yet your grandchildren won't see European future. Are those Western fairy tales (сказки про белого бычка) worth messed lives of all your countrymen?
> 
> 
> 
> One Ukrainian politician who was famous in the past but now left the scene once said ‘Don’t try to bring Ukraine to Europe, but try to build Europe in Ukraine’. Of course Europe doesn’t need such poor and corrupt country and there will need to be years to clean up the mess caused by almost 30 years of corruption and mislead. But it is we who must clean this up and it is in our interests in the first turn.
> 
> You can call the country you live in everything you want. It will change nothing and you relentless posting on this forum will change nothing, either. If you want to change something – do it. You are telling how Americans’ taxes go to support the ‘failed state’, but at the same time you yourself also pay taxes to the ‘junta’ including so-called military tax thanks to which so-called ATO against your fellows is ongoing. And you seem to be OK with it. How pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to pay them taxes for killing our people. You?
> 
> I also hate to see West turning our country (including millions of those who never needed alleged "European future") into  a cheap and foolish prostitute who is doing a blow job for EU not even for real money but for promised money. It’s unbelievable example of venality (продажности) and stupidity. Instead of marrying a guy like Russia for better and worse and feeling at least  protected with him, Ukraine prefers to trade just about everything it has in common with Russia (the roots, the history, family connections, religion, the Russian language half a country considers as their first language, and so on and on) and to allow the West to use it as a cheap miserable prostitute. Do you think such a prostitute has any future? I don’t think so.
> 
> But that’s what happens to a country who’s willing to trade its sovereignty and to give it to the countries who don’t give a sh*t about it's future.
> 
> Poland seems to be a little more expensive prostitute for EU comparing to Ukraine, but even Poland is thinking about exiting from EU.
> Head of European Council: Poland prepares to exit EU | CypLIVE
> 
> A lot European people (more and more each day) want to exit from EU, Ukraine is the only  fool who still is dreaming to enter it. But it is not gonna happen for a number of reasons. The sooner people like you understand it the quicker something good may happen to our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t matter hate you something or not. But if you call on someone to stop supporting the ‘junta’, then don’t support it yourself in the first turn.
> 
> 
> It all depends from the point of view. You see prostitutes everywhere; I see the situation a little bit different.
> 
> Let’s imagine that there are parents who have a son. When the time to study in a high school came, they faced a dilemma – to which class they wanted their son to go.
> 
> In the first class there were mostly strong (in educational sense) pupils, and good teachers taught them. This class participated in many olympiads, competitions and always took one of the first places.
> The second one consisted of not too bright pupils who never reached for the stars. Their teachers were not so smart people either and were more interested in paperwork than teaching the children.
> 
> The parents were realizing that their son belonged to the second class because he never was an excellent pupil, to put it mildly, and it would be more comfortable for him there. Учился бы не напрягаясь, в общем. But if they son studied in the first class, he could significantly increase his educational and cultural level as a whole. Of course, it would take a lot of efforts and time both from the parents and their son; there would be quarrels and scandals, significant deteriorating of his average marks especially on the first stage; a lot of money would be needed for private teachers because school lessons and help from parents would be not enough to achieve the goals (this would lead to cuts of the family’s budget) and so on.
> 
> And of course no one guaranteed that the son would achieve the wanted level at the end of the studying, everything might be in vain. But if he successfully finished the first class, then not only would he increase his educational and cultural level but also he would have an opportunity to enroll in some prestige college or something like that. At the same time the second class wouldn’t give him such an opportunity.
> 
> Now a question – if you were one of the parents, which one of the classes would you choose for your son? (though, you can consider that as a rhetorical question).
> 
> 
> Your dreams about mass ‘exits’ from the EU will be only dreams for a long time. The elections in the Netherlands and France showed this and I am sure that the elections in Germany will show it too.  Brexit is becoming more and more like a parody of what it was promised to be.
> And of course there will be more members in the EU because some Balkan countries will join this union too, including Serbia. And you will have to get over it.
> About your ‘number of reasons’. You know, more than three years ago your ilk was arguing that in a course of several months Ukraine would virtually cease to exist as a single country. There were also the various numbers of reasons at the time. But the dogs are barking but the caravan keeps going ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ballade about a son is good if it was about parents. We are talking about stepparents, who are evil and only want profit for _themselves,_ not the son. The son only needs to serve their purposes: in our case to hate Russia and to get more and more brainwashed each day to be easy to manipulate.
> 
> That’s the root of the problem: you give up your sovereignty and the people who don’t have anything to do with your mentality, history, genes, religion  come to your country, seize the power *unconstitutionally*,  control you from abroad,  tell you whom to be friends with and deeply brainwash you every day to make as many people serve their dirty geopolitical goals as possible, not yours, Esay, not yours. The fact that some people from abroad came to your country, promised to bring _democracy_ *but started with violation of your constitution* should have woken you up long time ago,
> 
> You seem to think you are smart. Then try to stop listen to Soros puppets Media and try to add 2 and 2 yourself. You may find out interesting things. For example, try to understand why official Kiev makes the population of Ukraine buy Russian gas from Europe. _It’s still Russian gas_, it has not become any holy gas just because it crossed Europe and came back to Ukrainian customer. But robbed and miserable Ukrainian customer (not official Kiev), who’s monthly retirement is about $50 and in a lot of cases is smaller than monthly utilities payments  has to pay a lot more for it (about 30% more or so).
> 
> As for European people (not EU weak and dependent “leaders”) more and more of them are thinking EU was a bad idea. And Polish leaders are talking about exiting it for some reason, I didn’t put words into their mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The European Union is like a same-sex couple who don't want the manly Putin to lead their adopted son on the road to heterosexuality.
Click to expand...

This weekend the EU has shown the true face of their "democracy" by supporting Madrid blocking Catalan referendum and beating hundreds of the referendum participants *instead of condemning Madrid actions. 
*
When we were demanding referendum about federalization in Ukraine after 2014 *anti-constitutional* coup, which "democratic" EU supported, no Western Media even bothered to show our numerous mass protests in all the big cities of Eastern Ukraine (2 times a week for 3-4 months until Poroshenko started an all out war against the civilians in Donbass). On May 2, 2014 in Odessa official Kiev *burned about a hundred of peaceful protesters alive *and even after that the EU did not condemn official Kiev.

The EU is mired in double standards. No wonder Europeans say: "I love Europe, I hate the EU!"


----------

